# Woking Nuffield Part 63



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New Home  

Happy chatting 

Love and hugs 
Tracy

*PS FIRST TO POST GETS 50 BUBBLES!!!*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma you aren't the only one with strange excretions  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88542.0

Hi Tracy  glad your little bundle of joy is keeping you your toes


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Sho!

50 bubbles blown   Actually 57    Cos wanted to end you on a 7 for luck!

Love
T
x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all!

How is everyone today?

Emma i will try and do it now!

I just re read my post and wanted to say that i wasnt drinking, it sounded like i was- i only had 2 cokes!

sho- hope your impliactions go well tomorrow- not sure whoe in woking but someone must be!  well done on the 20 bubbles!

B.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Blimey Emma  you can tell you're at home in bed   haven't seen the thread that busy on a weekend for ages    Glad the jab went well and hope your tummy is better today.  Mines still quite bloated    thanks for the mothers day message   

Sho - glad you had a good birthday, know what you mean about taking a break on your 2ww.  It stresses me out too comparing sypmtoms with other people cause you always want what someone else has got   even though we know our bodies are all different.  Good luck tomorrow  

Bendy - you take it easy girl, they say not to exercise during stimms and as you're right at the end of your stimming period you should be resting not dancing.  Hope you feel better and good luck for Tuesday    Bet ann just loves you  

Karen - good luck tomorrow    you being black listed at the library  

Ali - hello fellow MUPO lady...glad you enjoyed tesco.  Hope you're ok and still sane   

Gill - hope you enjoyed your night with the inbreads  

Tracey - I'm sure you bought stan for yourself really   better get used to those sleepless nights eh  

Haster - You don't need to do the litre of milk...I used to drink about a pint.

Luc - your pg seems to be flying by     might try injecting myself under the belly button then.  

Piglet - sorry your vomming still, hope the ms starts to get better soon  

Dh bought me some flowers, they are lovely burnt orange/red coloured ones  

Morning to everyone else, hope you're enjoying this windy mothers day. Dh has gone to tesco and cooking roast pork and veggies today as the carvery was fully booked


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Good luck tomorrow   and i dont blame you from staying away from here while on the 2ww   lets see how long you last though  

Bendy-I know you hadnt been drinking    

Tracy-How is the little pup  

Tash-Mmmmm roast  

Well in bed atm d/f is hoovering not sure what time were going out


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ta for the bubbles tracy!! I hadn't niticed what you said about the first person getting 50 bubbles. I would have made much more of it if I had   blown you some back 

Hope everyone else enjoys their sunday dinners out or in.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My bubbles end in 8   please someone end them in 7


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

done


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks darling


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi mrs wish I had read your diary before I blew you those bubbles    drama queen indeed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

haha love you really   at least you got a mention


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi All

How dare Kate have a life outside FF!!!     

Emma - glad you're jabs weren't too bad but sorry you're still in pain.  Your df sound lovley though, bringing you meals and doing the hoovering.  Good luck for ET tomorrow  

Jule s- good luck to you too hun  

NVH/Ali - you two okay?  Must be very hard not to over analize every little twinge at the moment, especially in the second week - you both have my full sympathy. Stay     though and enjoy the time off work  

Sho - how did babysitting go?  Good luck for your implications councelling tomorrow - not sure who's in at that time, but I'm sure someone will be.  I can understand you not coming on here much once you are on your 2ww - I think maybe its a good idea as it's easy to drive yourself mad.....I know I'm not that strong though and will be on here all the time  

Bendy - you poor thing    You take it easy now and good luck for Tues   

Hatster - hope you're feeling less sickly now

 to Gill, Luc, Alisha, Angie, Wildcats, Myra, Tracy, and everyone else x

Thanks for all your good luck messages for Monday.  I'm feeling okay about the op itself, just a little worried that I will come round and they will say there are no eggs or something (think I read about that happening recently) or that there will be fertilisation problems overnight.  But hey ho, it's all out of my control now so no point worrying too much


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - good luck for transfer tomorrow as I never mentioned it before   

Right off to watch shark tale now  

Oh by the way sho, WN may say not to use your old drugs and suggest you buy all new.  I wasn't able to use my buserilin from my FET back in Nov.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

I hope you are all having a lovely day.

I am tucked up on the sofa as tummy is feeling sore and achy today.
Yesterday I only went into town for an hour, then round to a friends where I just sat on the sofa doing nothing but even so I think I over did things so I am a bit cross with myself. Today I am definately doing nothing, other than getting myself rested for E/T tomorrow. 

Emma - Good luck with ET tomorrow and that you have some good embies to freeze as well.
Karen - Hope EC goes well tomorrow and you get loads of lovely eggs. Look forward to hearing your news when you are back.
Bendy - Make sure you get plenty of rest as it sound like you had a rough time.  
Hatster - Have fun up north
Sho - I hope your implication meeting goes well tomorrow. 
Tash / Ali - Hope you are both doing well. 
Tracy - Stan sounds adorable. Must be nice to have a fur baby!

Going to catch up on some tv now that I taped during the week and then have a little doze....

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Not sure I'll be on later  so just wanted to say...

Jules- glad to see you are taking the day to rest ready for the big day tomorrow     Have you got any going in the freezer?

Sho- i didn't know that you had been in the army too, i thought it was just DP. Good luck tomorrow with your implications    No what you mean about staying away for the 2ww and days leading up to it, i should do really but never manage too!

Emma and Jules hope et tomorrow goes smoothly tomorrow and that you both have great embies, I'm sure you will.      Emma hope your frosties are dividing nicely too and are ready to go on ice   

Karen- hope EC goes well for you tomorrow     bet it was nice to have a drug free day today!

Nvh /Ali hope your still sane and not loosing the will to live waiting for test day   

I have to take my burerilin first at 5.50 and my pregnayl at 7.50 did you guys take it that way round too?

Still feel like crap, haven't been sick since 8 this morning and have just had water.... haven't ventured out today...mum came round for her pressy and card- got her big bunch of flowers, she liked them so that was good.  

Bit worried about not having enough water but i just cant drink too much as i feel sick again ?  And there is no way i can face milk that will defo come back up so now I'm worrying about my follies dehydrating  

Hi to everyone else Kt, Wildcats, Beanie,Gill, Luc, Alisha, Angie, Myra, Tracy and anyone I've missed

Bendybird.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

evening 

NVH- I should be alright to use my meds, it is fine til dec 08  Its only cycolgest anyway  

Karen- shame I won't see you then but good luck anyway

Emma- I'm already getting quite anxious so will be weaning myself off here gradaually I think once things start. Thing is I do what to know how people get on, so will definitely be on even if it is just for an update on everybody  how you feeling about tomorrow? excited?

Jules- you've got to take it easy love. Try arnica, its meant to be great for reducing bruising and swelling. Definitely neccesary when you have had a lot of eggs collected like you and Em have (and you Tash  )

Bendy- yeah I was in for 5 years. Left in October, but because dh is still in and I still live next door and across the road for everyone I used to work with, I feel like I'm half in half out  looking forward to finally meeting you on Wednesday by the way 

got my pasta on for my macaroni. can't wait!!! Haven't had that in ages.

see ya ladies


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you're having a good weekend. Just done my cd, so feel a bit 'spaced' 

*Karen*..Good luck with EC tomorrow. I'm impatient and can't wait to get to that stage again (only on day 5 of DR at the mo' ) I hope it goes well for you and you get lots and lots of strong eggs xxx

*Sho*..Just wanted to say I agree with Tash ( I think it was Tash, but am being lazy, so not checking). I had a bottle of Buserilin left form only last Dec (still in date obviously). I used it twice I think. I rang a while back and was told it would be ok to use, but when I went to collect new drugs, Ann said definately NOT to. She said they used to be ok about using drugs you had left at the last clinic she worked at and the results weren't so good. I'm sure if it hasn't been 'pricked' though and still in date, it would be just the same surely?
I bought 2 new ones anyway as a drop in the ocean compared to the menopur 
I suppose it depends who you speak to though.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho...ignore my last post, I thought it was the Buserilin you were talking about. I just read your last post. x

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie after all that explanation   Don't worry about being on day 5, time will fly by and then you won't know whats hit ya.

Jules - sorry your not feeling great, I was still very sore on ET day hope its not the same for you  

Sho - enjoy your macoroni cheese ... my fav  

Bendy - try and drink as much as you can hun  

My din dins is nearly ready so better dash


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NHV did you take your burserilin first then your pregnayl ?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy yeh thats normal hun...you're doing it right


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks- suddenly i thought i'd written it down wrong  

I'm being really blonde at the moment!

B.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its only natural, these drugs tend to throw you over the edge    

To all you blondes out there....bendy didn't really mean it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck Emma, Jules and Karen     

Bendy - one more jab to go - yayyyyyyy!  

Bye bye


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls...just a quickie from me to wish Good Luck to:
Emma and Jules for ET tomorrow   
Bendy for EC ...hope your feeling better   
Sho...for her Implications meeting   

Hi fellow MUPO....i much prefer that to PUPO....that was Hatsers suggestion.....how ya feeling
As u see or read i have my car back so i will meet u at WN Wed at 11.25 be there or b square

Angie......your 2ww will be here b4 u know it and then you will be wishing you were still Dregging  

I was thinking about Macaroni cheese today...is it easy to make...i am not the worlds bestest cook...so if your laughing   

Had a lovely day round my brothers, who cooked dinner for 7, mum loved all her pressies and i had a lovely cuddle with my neice. My SIL is starting to look fairly pregnant she only has 12 weeks left.
xxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

course i dont mean it im blonde myself  

Im not the best cook either and i love macaroni cheese- how easy is it too make?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All

Karen-Good luck tomorrow, i got myself into a right state the day of e/c and was panicing i had ovulated then that all my eggs wouldnt fertilise....Ann told me to stop looking at this website as it can send you   good luck   

Jules-Good luck to you tomorrow too   

Bendy-Looks like you will be nice and early into theatre then   

Tash-Hope you enjoyed your dinner  

Ali-What a good brother you have there  

Sho-I luuurrvveee macaroni cheese  

D/f bought me a mothers day card from the twins today it made me   it was soooo sweet it said they loved me and was watching over me and want me to look after there brother and sisters but signed by your kids   bless him


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma how cute is you bloke, that was really thoughtful of him wasnt it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah he is cute ...sometimes


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How did your jabs go


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone  

I keep thinking things like that too Emma - ann is right, sometime you can have almost too much info.  How absolutely lovely of your df to think of something like that 

Good luck tomorrow for ET and to Jules too     xxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wishing Emma and Jules lots of luck with et tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

jabs went ok, pregnyl or however you spell it stung a bit.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone  

Karen-Get yourself to bed now mrs you have an early start tomorrow   

Piglet-When are you back at work  

Bendy-Yeah it does hurt honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How you feeling about tomo- what time you in?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im ok about tomorrow just want it over and done with   have to get up at 5am to get to my acup for 6.30 then straight to Woking and then back to acup   so will probably be knackered tomorrow  


Oh yeah d/f's mum bought a choc gatuex today and her and d/f had some (i hate cream) and i couldnt resist and spread the cream over d/f's face, he then flicked the spoon full of cream over me and it was on my top and in my hair and on my face    bugger


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone. Remember me? 

Haven't been around much as have been finding limbo land a very strange place to be in this time. Up one minute and down the next. Been checking in very infrequently and have been so pleased to read about all the BFPs for WN lately - keep up the good work everyone! 

*Karen* - Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun, you'll be fine! Hoping they collect loads of lovely eggs. 

*Emma and Jules* - Fantastic number embies both of you!   Good luck with ET.  

*NVH and Ali* - Hang on in there. Wishing you loads of luck on test day xx  

Big hello to everyone else - Sho, Myra, Monkeylove, Wildcats, oskira, bendy, kate, angie, bbpiglet and anyone else that I have forgotten (it's been a long time!)

Oh, anyone ever been to the councilling at Woking? Am thinking of going but not sure how helpful it will be as obviously no one can give me the answers I am looking for but I guess someone could listen to me ramble on   Any thoughts appreciated!

Have a good week everyone

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning alll

EMma and Jules good luck for ET today. Hope you have some super dupa embies put back in.

Bendy and Karen good luck for EC today. Hoping you get lots of good big juicy ones 

SHo good luck for imp. meeting

Now I'm hoping I've got all that right and I haven't forgotten anyone who's in today.

Hello everyone else. How are the PUPO/MUPO girls today?

Jabs going fine here so far. I'm having my dairy free protein drink everyday so hoping it'll help encourage some to grow. Terrible disaster has struck this morning....we've run out of cereal   and got no bread either   what are we going to do for breakfast? I must get myself more organised again.

Have a great day everyone. Enjoy the cold weather....no snow here yet! Was a very windy drive back home last night though (not me....the wind was outside the car   )

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Guys I have a killer migraine which I have had all weekend and cant shift so I am heading back to bed but wanted to say good luck to Emma and Jules for ET today and Bendy and Karen for EC

Thinking of you and will catch up laters

Katex


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning 

Just popped on to day good luck to Jules and emma, although I have heard from her and she has done well.  I'll let her tell you the news though

Karen- thinking of you as well, hope it goes well.

I forget who wanted the macaroni recipe. there are several ways of doing it. Including putting it in the oven to form a skin/crust. I'm lazy and go for immediate satisfaction. pasta on, grate a pile of cheese, when the pasta is cooked, add a splash of milk, heat the milk, add the cheese, reduce the heat a bit so it doesn't separate, when its a ll melted, serve. Instant meal, instant gratification. You can make a cheese sauce and do it that way in the oven which is fine, but i love it this way because it takes 10 mins and is lovely and cheesey, no floury as some cheese sauces can be


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT - so sorry about your head. Hope you can sleep it off.  

What time was Emma's appointment? I was wondering what time the earliest et is? If we stick to our plan et will be the day of dh's granny's funeral so we will need an early appointment so he can then rush off for funeral.

Morning Sho...you can ignore me that's fine!  

Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good luck Em's & Jules   

Ali & Tash     how are the symptoms?? 

Bendy & Karen- fingers crossed for tons of juicy eggies, look forward to hearing all about it later   

Pots- poor you that sounds a bit freaky   

sorry you have a bad head KT   

Hi Barney   welcome bach hun, long time no speak!! 

Morning Sho & Minow 

Got tons to do today catch ya later byeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm late - wanted to say good luck to everyone today - I'll try to catch up later, but I have a mental busy day!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor you Pots....hope the rash stays away

Morning GIll you busy bee!

Morning WIldcat - busy bee you as well.

Actually, spose I aught to get out of pj's and get on as well...you're all putting me to shame today  

Mx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Blimey it was busy on here over the weekend!

Good luck to Emma and Jules for ET today.  Hope all has gone well and that you have lots of frosties (although you won't need them!)

Also, good luck to Karen for EC today and for Bendy tomorrow.  Hope you're feeling better now Bendy.  You seem to have had a nightmare few days.  

Hi to the MUPO ladies, how are you both doing?  

And Sho, hope all goes well for your meeting at Woking today.  Your treatment will be starting before you know it.  

Hope you feel better soon Kate.  

Pots, sorry to hear that you have been poorly.  Get well soon. xx

Hi Gill, Hatster, Caro, Monkey, Barney, Minow, Wildcat, Angie, Piglet, Tracy and anyone else that I haven forgotten


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Blimey... took me a long time to catch up today. Hope I havem't missed anything.

Good luck for EC today Karen.

Bendy - good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope you are feeling ok - sounds like a very nasty turn.

Beanie - well done on doing your own injection! You are much braver than me.

Em & Jules - Congrats on the fertilisation and good luck for ET. You too really are in sync aren't you!

Hatser - good luck for your scan on Wednesday

Good luck for implications today Sho.

Hello Gill, Tash, Ali, Angie, Sho, Monkey, Wildcat and anyone I missed.

I started D/R yesterday. I'm sniffing as that's what QM do. Seems ok and I'm relieved not be injecting just yet - feels like a gentle start. Feels good to have gotten started - that's probably easy to say before there's been chance for Side Effects to kick in!!

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i didn't get to finish my post as my friend knocked the door so quickly had to press post.

Barney- I totally understand what you mean about limbo. Its hard to know where you fit. Do you have a plan as to when you want to have another go? as for the councilling, I have never had any, but I'm sure it is benefitial for getting your head round things and as you say having someone to vent at. Also I bet the councillor will have heard most of how you feel before and will be able to give you good advise about how to deal with the issues we all face. I would definitely give it a go. You have nothing to lose.

minow- errr I think you are a fine one to talk. Most the time you come on here and blab about yourself and your problems without acknowledging peoples BFN's egg collections or anything. I had to press post before I got a chance to say......

 Hello minow  

thanks for well wishes again today. I'm sue it won't be that exciting, been to a few of these now  just want my ruddy prescription so I can get myself organised. Still not exactly sure what day I am starting to d/reg as my period was late evening on the Friday so don't know if I'm going from that day or the Saturday. I should find out in a couple of hours. got lots ot do today so will probably only be able to pop on to catch up with Karen, Jules and emma.

By the way ali and NVH hope you guys are doing ok and that you imparicular NVH aren't going too insane 

Bendy- good luck for tomorrow, 

Caro- well done on starting your d/regs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all  

Jules and Emma -    hoping et goes really well, I'm sure you both have good embies on board   

Karen - sending lots of    for today, fingers crossed you get lots of plump juicy eggs!!

Sho - hope today goes well for you, must be nice to know your going to be starting soon- hope your not getting too nervous  

Barney- being in limbo is awful as you just don't know how to feel.  Have you got an idea of when you are starting? Haven't had councilling but I'm sure s/he would give some good advise on dealing with ups and downs   

Pots/ Kt  sorry you have both been feeling poorly, hope you feel better soon   

PUPO ladies Ali and Tash how are you two doing?  sending you both    as always

Gill, Angie, wildcats, minow, barney and anyone that I've missed - hello!

Im feeling much better today so am going to drink lots to make up for yesterday, i only managed about 5-6 pints.

Getting nervous about tomorrow too!!

Bendy.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

SHo - blame it on the drugs if you want (my reaction that is)but I'm really hoping you were joking with your post there. For years I have come on here and supported as much as I possibly can. Recently life has been hectic and fairly crap and I always appologise when I can't keep up. When I have struggled to keep up I have done pm to people, which of course you wouldn't know about but please don't say I come on here and talk only about myself. What you said is not very nice and hurts.
It's bloomin hard to keep up with everything and everyone and sometimes we all have situations where our lives take over a bit but I really hope that no one sees me as a selfish person who only ever thinks about myself.

Ok....me being melodramatic again perhaps but the drugs do play with your mind. I really wanted to join in properly now I'm on tx again but maybe lurk land calls again.

little miss sensitive Minow!

Mx

ps, please don't let this post start another world war on here. I know I can say things that get taken the wrong way but I never mean to hurt anyone.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Whats everyone up to today- was going to do my garden today but its raining  

Wheres that emma with her news, I've spotted that shes on line


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Bendy,

How are you feeling today?  Much better I hope  .  So what are you going to do now that you can't get out in the garden?

I'm working from home today which is good as I had such a busy weekend, I need to catch up on some washing and ironing  
We've got hailstones here


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What a nice Monday you have, working from home   Can you work from home often? I too need to do some washing too.  Will clean the house too ready for ec/et so i can rest without nagging at dp to clean and hoover!

we have hail stones too and it was sleating this morning too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Sho - good luck today, at least it should feel as though you're really on count down.  I'm pretty sane at the moment actually...trying my hardest to stay positive

Emma - well done you..welcome to the mupo/pupo club

Minow - take some deep breaths 1 - 2 - 3 and relax  

Bendy - good luck for tomorrow, glad you're feeling better. 6 pints is enough  

Pots - so sorry that you had hive but glad its getting better and you're back cause we missed you  

Barney - was thining about you the other day...it sucks being in limbo land so don't worry, just don't be a stranger  

Beannie - enjoy your day off today    whoops I meant working from home  

Caro - well done on starting the sniffs, did you get a head rush  

Gill - trying to be good honest, have a nice day and hope those hailstones don't get ya  

Right off to make a cuppa


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Karen-Hope you have lots of juicy eggs honey  

Bendy-Keep drinking that water mrs or i will be around to smack your ****   

Sho-Good luck for your implications meeting  

Kate-Ahhh poor you honey, keep sleeping and get some of that forehead stuff  

Barney-Welcome back honey  

Beanie-Hello  

Wildcat-What you busy with today then  

Pots-Hope your 100% fit again, i have missed you  

Well have 2 x 8 cells embies onboard  have 6 which were frozen friday and they will call me later to tell me how many of the others they will freeze


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Barney - Sorry didn't see your post as I was preparing mine at the time. Both me and DH have been going to counselling at WN. We've both had 2 separate sessions. I wouldn't say I have found it a wonder cure or anything but I do feel it has been beneficial. I'm not a very open person so it has helped to talk outloud more than anything. I also think we've been given a few useful coping tips. If you have the time, I think it is worth trying it - especially while you are waiting and don't have a million other appointments to keep. Both me and DH have found the sessions more effective when you go with a specific topic in mind (I'm doing "bitterness" tomorrow!). Let me know if there is anything more you want to know.

Well done Emma - 2 8 cells sounds great. You must be very pleased. Hope you get good number to freeze.

Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bendy, I'm very lucky as I can work from home whenever I want.  Probably do it once a week on average as otherwise I wouldn't get any work done!  It's very useful though when you have washing etc to do  

Tash, glad you are feeling positive - keep it up  

Hi Emma (AKA MUPO), glad all went well this morning and hope you have some more positive news later  .  How's your throat today?  Better I hope


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

well done emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Ahhh thanks honey   how are the drugs  


Sorry Caro i forgot you   i didnt mean it are you feeling nice and


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh just opened the post and have my driving licence back- just had a look and i got 4 points for speeding


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma     good luck for the call later...

Jules - you keeping us in suspense again  

Beannie - its hard but i'm trying my best.

Ali - where are you...phone is dead so can't text back  

Oh bendy - you rebel    i had points, think they've expired now though, should send mine off to get them removed and my license changed to my married name


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash what film you gonna watch today ?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Bendy, that's a crap way to start the week.  How did you manage 4? I thought it was 3 for speeding?  Where you going extra fast?  

Drugs are going well thanks Emma, just waiting for AF to arrive now.  Hopefully she will make an appearance later today or tomorrow.  Well she better as I have my scan on Friday  

By the way, forgot to say, what a lovely jester from your DF yesterday and how very thoughtful.  I had a few tears in private myself yesterday.  Anyway, happy thoughts and all that, it will be our turn very soon.  

So Emma, are you planning to stay in bed for the next few days?  

Hi Pots

You're doing really well Tash and when you're not, come on here and we'll sort you out .  I know it's gonna work for you this time so you better believe it too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   you naughty girl   yay your cat is back 

Beanie-Ahhh i know honey but look to the future as this year is everyones year


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did Mr Riddle do your et today Em?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - hope you'll try and not stress yourself out now....did the doc give you anything to help  

Bendy - not sure what film to watch...oh just noticed madagascar is on   got some dvds to watch to...can't wait to see devil wears prada but need to finish the book first    got some right chick flick movies to watch...oh its a hard life  

Thanks beannie    ahhhh guess it must have been hard for you yesterday too   thanks for your dose of positiveness and i hope af shows up soon


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bewithced is on on movies 6 thats a good one to watch


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool might watch that then bendy, thanks    I've been sneaking on to the baby channel too


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, thanks Tash.  Sounds like you are managing to keep yourself nicely busy, I'm not envious at all   

Bendy, I take it you're not at work today either?  You off for your whole 2ww?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just off to work in a mo, but wanted to say well done Emma, thats fab news and lots of frosties as well, way to go girl, now get you feet up

Jules, hope your news is just as exciting as Emmas

Karen, hope your e/c has gone well today

Bendy, goodluck for yours tomorrow

Tash & Ali, hope that you both are not going to crazy, got everything crossed for you both

Sho, goodluck at imps meeting today

Goodluck to all the other girls that are having scans & d/r

Pots, sorry to hear that you are not feeling well hun, my sister used to get hives on her face when she was stressed, not nice

Hi to Wildcat, Barney, Gill, Alisha, Piglet, Caro, Oskaira, Minow, Beanie, Kt (hope the headache gets better) and everyone else that i have missed (sorry)

Well my FET will not be until May/June now as i am skint, had loads of bills come in and boiler needs replacing, so sorry to say they have to come 1st, peeded off is an understatment

Oh well, have a great day all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Took two weeks off but because im not having ec till tomorrow and et till friday i shall have three off in total to have the whole 2ww off

Was going to go back to work wed and thurs but have decieded not to incase im sore after ec. Wasnt last time- i was getting up to naugties and everything but have more follies this time so i might be


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Best to be prepared I suppose Bendy.  Am getting worried now as I seem to be the only one who's planning to go back to work after a couple of days    

Myra, sorry to hear your news about delaying treatment.  It's so hard having to juggle everything isn't it.  May/June will be here before you know it but I can completely understand why you're fed up.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well I have had a bit of a saga this morning ... Sorry to keep you in suspence but I was at Woking for ages.
Yesterday my symptoms got worse and my tummy was very tender. We got to Woking a bit earlier than our appointment so we could talk to one of the nurses. I saw Anne as I was going up the stairs and she could tell I was in discomfort so she arranged for me to have a scan. Lindsey said a couple of my follies looked like they had a core of blood in them, and also quite a bit of fluid around which would account for the pain.

We went back to the waiting room and after 45 mins we were called to the treatment room and at this time I was pleased that we were still going ahead with E/T. After 10 mins sitting half naked in my fetching blue sheet, another nurse came in and said Mr B who was doing the transfer was trying to talk to Mr C about whether to go ahead, so I had to get dressed and back to the waiting room. Caroline then came to get us, and we turned left out of the waiting room so I knew we weren't heading back to the treatment room.

Mr B and Mr C are worried about OHSS and if I did get pregnant that the symptoms would get worse so didn't want to go though with E/T today. It is not all bad news, as we going to see how I am over the next 2 days. They are going to let the Embies go to Blastocyst (currently 8 cell and good quality) and if my scan Wednesday shows that the fluid isn't getting worse then we will go ahead with E/T then. Who knows, waiting to Blastocyst may even be better?

So I am back in bed, with galleons of water to drink and hope that the syptoms die down.


Emma - Well done on your 2 embies. Congratulations on being PUPO/MUPO
Karen - I hope E/C has gone well for you today and you have a bumper crop of eggs.
Bendy - Enjoy your drug free day today, and I hope E/C goes well for you tomorrow.

 everyone else - I am not really with it at the moment, so will catch up more later.

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh lucky you doing the ironing pots..you can come do mine if you like  

Beannie - Don't feel bad about going back to work, loads of people do and it doesn't stop them getting their bfp's.  What did you do last time    as emma says i'm a drama queen so thought I would take two weeks of    actually i couldn't have gone back to work cause I was poorly last week, but am going to log on and do some work from home this week  

Myra - so sorry that your tx is delayed    But i guess there is no point going through tx if you're worrying about finances.  I hope you get it all sorted soon and chin up, its not that far away


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules   what an ordeal you've been through this morning you poor thing.  But glad to hear you sound pretty positive about the whole saga this morning.  Blasts might be just the right ticket for a bfp and I have everything crossed that you have ET on weds.  Stay in bed and keep drinking loads and loads.  Hope you feel better soon, I can understand your pain cause I reckon I had a slight dose of OHSS too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Jules my love, so sorry to hear about today. I really hope that your symptoms settle down, your embies develop into fantastic blasts and then you can have them put back in and go on to have at least twins!  

Emma, well done me dear. Keep them embies snuggled in now and lets hope you don't need all the ones chilling out in the freezer!

Tash....counting !!!!

Bendy, Pants to the points....I thought it was 3 not 4...were you being very naughty?  

Myra - sorry to hear about all the expensive stuff holding you up, that's pants. If only we could just fast forward a bit so you can get started again and everyone's 2ww's were over it would be nice wouldn't it. still, time will fly I'm sure and you'll be jabbing away really soon.

Mx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules - sorry to hear you are suffering and things haven't gone to plan. Sounds like they are taking good care of you and hopefully you will end up with blasts back on Wednesday which would be a very promising situation to be in. Take care and good luck with those gallons of water.

Caro


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules sorry to hear you couldnt get your precious embies transfered today   Drink lots and have plenty of rest and you'll be fit as a fiddle to see them on wednesday   

Blasts could be your lucky BFP

Take care


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-omg you poor thing   well things happen for a reason and im sure taking them to blast will be why you get your bfp    i hope that fluid goes down just rest with water and milk honey its all you can do unfortunatly   at least they are not just freezing them and you have to go through a fet  

Bendy-Yes i had the lovely Mr R he was saying about FF that him and Mr C have logons but havent been on for ages,   and he wasnt happy about me being on steroids etc   but he seems to forget i still love him   

Myra-Sorry your tx is delayed honey typical bloody boiler   get british gas cover we pay £18 pmth and we dont pay for anything went our boiler goes down  

Beanie-Dont worry honey, cheesy went back to work straight away, well after the weekend


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for your   thoughts.

I am trying to be positive, but I am worried that none will make it to blast. The embrologist will call tomorrow with an update so fingers crossed.

I also have 11 frosties so even if this doesn't work out this time, we have a fall back plan before we have to go through this trauma again so I know that I am very lucky in that respect. 

Thanks for your support.  
I am going to have a little nap now!

Jules xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What Mr R and C come on here??

   

I was only going 42 in a 30 so dont know why i got 4 points


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear Bendy....I think it's coz you were over the 40 mark! How much is the fine these days? DH got points years ago and I seem to remember that he had a fine but it was not too much if you paid straight away.

Jules, sleep well my love.....come on Jules embies    

Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I paid £90 !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Yeah apparently they come on here, and there are aware of the talk about Mr Brooks too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I hope they put your £90 to good use. I always wonder what happens to the money.

I had a chat with one of the nurses about mr B....I think Mr C may be a bit jealous coz Mr B is getting more attention now! Of course Mr R need not be jealous coz he's still no 1 for Emma!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, we'll have to watch what we say now then!    Mr R is still number one for me too    

Jules, so sorry to hear that you have had a traumatic morning and are in pain too - you poor thing  .  Hope the pain eases up very soon and that you can still have those lovely embryos transferred on Wednesday.  Take good care. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Fight you for him


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mr Riddle will always have Emma 

I saw Mr B, he'ss not ding dong but too nice to be looking at my bits


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Bendy....you make me laugh!    

DOn't want a ding donger looking at your bits then?

Had to have chlamidia (or however you spell it) done the other week and the receptionist at the gp said "oh, you'll be wanting a female doctor then"....to be honest I said I was past caring...and this from the woman who didn't have a smear for 10 years. How things change...now it's jump on the couch...legs akimbo and off we go!  

NOw, lunch time me thinks.....anyone got anything nice? Toasted sarni here...with homemade chutney...mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh what shall i have for lunch, i might make macaroni cheese but im soo bad i will get it wrong no doubt

Pasta-boil
Cheese  -grate - pile of
milk- heat and add cheese
Gobble up or throw away depending on how it turns out


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

OK Emma I'll fight you for him  .  I'm only being brave as I know you're on bed rest!!    

Macaroni cheese, yummy.

Jst got to join a conference call now.  Back soon.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now come on Bendy...I'm sure your maccy cheese will be fab...you can't really go wrong with maccy cheese. Just don't burn the milk!

I make a rue and all that when I make it but I'm sure SHo's way is quicker and sounds nice and easy so you'll be fine. 

ENjoy.

Beanie...hope conference call doesn't keep you from your lunch for 2 long....blimey you're brave fighting Em for Mr R......even in bed I'd be scared!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

From Bendy "I saw Mr B, he'ss not ding dong but too nice to be looking at my bits  ". That made me laugh out loud at my desk. I can just imagine someone from WN seeing that and it will fast become his catchphrase!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy   you crazy fool

Sho good luck with imp's meeting! 

Minow- I think Sho needs to listen to one of my Mum's fav sayings to me, from my stroppy teenage years "its not what you say, but how you say it young lady"  Im sure none of us set out to upset or offend at all!! Group hug  

Em's- glad those embies are home     

Jules- hun what a saga, bless you    fingers crosed that the blasts do the trick!! 

You ok Tish Tash??   

Hi everyone else I have to dash off again now!!

Slater xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mac cheese mucked up so having a jar sauce!

Its SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Have fun in Guildford  

Bendy-PMSL   you cheat macaroni cheese is easy  
Beanie-Come on then if you think your brave    

Well got the call have 12 to freeze and 2 icsi left from last time so 14 frosties ...so that means we will have a big family


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

That great news emma...well done you, hoping their introducing themselves to mine as we speak  

Blimey its snowing here too    thought spring was here    oh its so    didn't think i would be using that smiley again  

bendy - you screwed up the macoroni cheese...i think sho said boil pasta, add some milk and heat, low it down add the cheese and hey presto, but you stick to your jar love if you think its easier  

Gill - bet i've missed ya  

You lot are being all nice about MrC, MrR and MrB now that you know they're watching us


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Catherine said yours were resting (like their mother) then mine starting nudging them and woke them up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh that sounds about right Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bet their all talking the pants off the others   yours will be saying, ohhh can i sit like this


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma 14 on ice is FAN-TABBY-DOZZY you will have a great big litter 

  Now i did try the cheese sauce- i did the milk and cheese but it was runny so i got my cook book out and it said flour  

I added some flour - big mistake, huge and it went lumpy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I use flour honey but you normally add that before the cheese   you only add some milk at a time and then it takes a while for the sauce to thicken


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - if you use flour you're then making a cheese sauce, so you have to melt butter, add the flour to make a rue (sp), then slowly add the milk and then the cheese. Then add the macorini to the sauce. The way sho said is a little cheats way and I guess you might have added too much milk  

Emma -    mine are saying 3-2-1 relax    hope yours don't do any smelly farts


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have decided to go into town later   its snowing really heavily too!! It is Emma im not a liar


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - don't go out there  

Pots - glad that af has shown for you so you can finally starting the counting    I haven't had crisps for months


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon all

Emma - well done on the transfer today and 14 on ice - that is fantastic  

Jules - sorry it didn't go as planned but I'm a firm believer that things happen for a reason.  Will keep everything crossed that your embie make it to blast   

Barney - lovely to hear from you, I often wonder how you are.  I can really understand your limbo comments.  For me the biggest fear is not s much it failing, but all the waiting around between treatments if it does.  I hope time goes by for you quickly x

Myra - it must be frustrating having to delay your FET.  Hope time hurries for you too

Beanie -   for you yesterday and for all the others in the same situation

Bendy - 4 points seems a bit harsh  .  Hope you're all set for tomorrow - loved your comment about Mr B  

 to everyone else x

Well I managed to get 20 eggs which I am delighted about as when I spoke to Mr Brooks before he said 10 of the 20 follicles were mature so we would be looking at about 10 eggs.  

Of those 15 are mature, four are one stage behind so might catch up and one is immature.  Dp did his sample (he was not impressed with the material  ) but they couldn't find any sperm so defrosted one of the vials of frozen stuff.  Now just the anxious wait to see if they fertilise okay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Oppps thats a point    like mother like children  


Bendy-Tash is right oppps forgot the KNOB of butter  

Gill-I believe you honest   get your skates on and pretend your dancing on ice  

Pots-Chav   thats good news on your a/f does that mean you will be able to start your monitoring cycle this cycle 

Karen-Well done   how was the needle   Ahhh poor d/h didnt like the material ..did he throw a strop and say he wasnt producing any until he had better mags


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thatss good news then pots   how exciting


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi again

I haven't truely caught up with everything as I've not been on in 3 days    I'm such a slacker! You lot chat so much! 

Congrats to emma, keeping everything crossed for you this time     

Jules what a saga you have had. I hope you are resting and i'm praying that it all works out, go blasts!

Bendy - I hope you managed to get something for lunch in the end? Did you eat the lumpy mac n cheese? Good luck for tomorrow    

Nvh & Ali - those embies had better be sticking themselves in nice by now! How are you feeling? 

Good luck to all those who are just starting, I am so bad at keeping up! and Hi to everyone else, I'm not going to add names as I'm bound to miss someone!  

Oh, and I know Mr R does read the posts on here as he mentioned it when we saw him at Frimley just before we left the hospital! He made a comment about knowing what goes on and gave us a 'knowing look' - so yeah I'm sure he will see some of the posts - I doubt he has the time to read all of them though, he'd need to set aside about 3 hours a day!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - well done on getting through egg collection and 15 eggs is good going.  Sorry that they didn't find any moving sperm from your dh, brings back loads of memories when that happened to us last year.  But the embryologist are brilliant and will find some frozen wrigglers for sure. Fingers crossed for you   

Pots - I would love to eat crisps so don't feel    Enjoy enjoy enjoy    great news on argc  

Trying to read my book but keep on getting distracted  

Hi elly - i'm feeling fine thank...determined not to freak out this time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Later pots  

Wildcat-Dont worry honey we know you have a lot on your plate atm but im sure you can catch up with everyone on weds  

Tash


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right I really am going into town now!

Im going to cook a special tea for dh as Emma suggested as we are a bit distanced atm, life huh!  

Karen- well done you, thats fantastic 15 eggs, I hope the   behave! you rest up now you clever button!!

Hi Elly   

Em's- I have been reading your diary and I have to point out that you start each entry with "well", please try and vary the beginings if you dont mind!  

Pots- I love squares, they are so not Chavvy, great news about the appt!   

Tash- determined not to freak   bless you, I'll give it till tea time Mrs can I "can I put my legs on the sofa underneath me?"   love ya really


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just quickly wanted to say well done Karen. Glad EC went well and good luck for your call tomorrow. 

Got to go sniff in the loos before my 3pm conf call!
Caro


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

And that's "do my sniffing in the loos" not "sniff the loos" in case that sounded wierd!
I just nearly dropeed the bottle onto hard tiles - I literally caught it between my feet - what an


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well done Karen, fab news.  Everyone seems to be getting so many eggs at the moment, which is great!!  Hope you get even better news in the morning.  Have a nice restful afternoon and evening.  


Haha, definitely don't go sniffing the loos Caro.  Blame it all on the drugs.  You've got an excuse now so make the most of it!  

Emma, I'm scared now - you can have him really


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

caro - bet your heart sank  

Gill - you have no faith in me    ok I was having a moment on how to sit with emrbyo's on board but i'm over that now    hope the snow storm gets ya  
Enjoy your din dins tonight..whats on the menu   you gonna be doing some pole dancing for dh tonight  

Beanie - seems like WN are on a roll with their egg producing factory  

Emma - i read your diary and thought it was fine but may I suggest you read it through before you post  you meant to right 'now' but you wrote 'know' (don't blame me gill started it)  

Kate - hope your head gets better 

Right, am gonna make a cuppa and finish this book if it kills me...i'm so close to the end that i'm itching to see what happens.  Laters ....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Karen well done -20 eggs is great    Fingers crossed its good news tomorrow when they call   

Everyone is getting loads at the moment hope i get lots like everyone too.  Had 18 follies on friday so hopefully they are all full with eggs but who knows...  

Em i love your diary keep it up!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Karen - well done on your EC!! wow loads of eggs - must have something to do with easter coming!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

gosh you ladies are banging out the eggs   well done 

love and luck to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat it must be because of Easter -  your right!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Emma- fantastic!!! You must be chuffed. Here's to your wait then and fingers crossed that it gets you the result you deserve.

Jules- sorry things didn't go exactly according to plan, but i think there is a lot to be positive about. Taking them to blast might be exactly what you need. Out of that lot I'm sure you will have something to transfer hun. Look after yourself and drink that fluid ready for Wednesday 

Karen-  brilliant news on the number of eggs you got.  Fabulous. Hopefully your dh froxen sperm will do the trick as well 

Beanie- not long before your scan now. 

Bendy- SPLASH of milk hun a splash. If you ever want to add flour again to thicken though.Put a teaspoon in a glass, add a splash of cold water. It MUST be cold and then stir. When its mixed together, add that to whatever it is you want to thicken gradually and stirring all the time and it will thicken the sauce without lumps but it must be cold, plain or corn flour. 
If you're doing it the cheats way, you only need one or two tablespoons of milk added to your cooked pasta, warm it, turn down the heat, add your cheese melt and eat. As I say it is the cheats way, the roux etc is the proper way but it takes too long and can taste floury. Try it again, I promise it won't disappoint 

Hi to Barney, NVH, Myra, Gill, Minow, Wildcat, Caro and everyone else I may have missed

As for me, the implications was as expected. Nothing new. Got my treatment plan which shows me d/regging for longer than I would like, but I'm not particularly bothered. I'm down to start d/regs on Friday and then menopur on the 11th April. My cycles are very regular but have shortened since xmas to 26 days so I'm expecting AF to visit well before the 11th April, so if I am feeling rough on buserilin I should ring up and they will try to adjust my cycle. Test day looks like the 11th May. Seems miles off now but I'm sure it will catch up. I can use my buserilin that I have and my left over cyclogest so saved myself a a little bit of money wich isnt bad 

Bendy -Good luck for tomorrow, I forgot to say   Are we seeing you on Wednesday?

By my reckoning it should be

sho, Wildcat, NVH, Ali and Bendy. Let me know if you want to come


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you all    Ahhh it's the Easter bunny bringing all the eggs - I hadn't thought of that!

Emma - the injection was a bit sore   I found the whole knocking out thing bizarre.  I remember rambling on and on when I came round that I couldn't believe they'd actually done anything as I didn't remember a thing - duh that's the idea idiot   I'm sure they are used to it! As for dp not liking the mags  

Caro - hope your first day of d/r is going okay - watch they don't catch you sniffing in the loos  

Sho - glad implications went okay at that they have ok'd you to use your old drugs, every little helps when your shelling out this much.

Hope you all have a lovely time tomorrow.  I will definately be at the next meet up


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho-glad your implications meeting went well, don't worry about test date being ages away, i think that each time i start down regging but time just flys and your 2ww is here before you know it.  Having scans the last 2 weeks of tx helps time go  fast too  

i will defiantly try macaroni cheese again- i used about a pint of milk   You say add it to the pasta, what do you do with the water it boiled in??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- we're meeting on Wednesday hun. I didn't think you wanted to come on Wedensday becasue of your embryo transfer but it would be lovely to see you if you can make it 

Bendy- A PINT!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







a splash my love!! A splash   I bet that was an unpleasant runny mess   By the way, you drain the water off that you cooked the pasta in. I'm beginning to worry about your cooking skills 

You still haven't said if you're coming on Wednesday. you should, you'll be starving by then!!   Only joking. If I don't speak to you again, Good luck for tomorrow. Got everything crossed.

forgot to say Hi cheesy last time


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My cooking skills are getting better    I'm good as long as i have a recipe and then once i have done it once I'm even better!

Really hoping to come on Wednesday but a thats a day after EC I'm going to see how i feel!  If i come I'll bring some  snacks for us all    im sure they'll be luuuurrvly and burnt, i mean yummy!

Thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow guys thats lovely of you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Good luck tomorrow honey im sure you will have some lovely easter eggs   


Sho-Well done honey, both me and tash d/r for 21 days honey and i must admit i got a much more better fertilisation rate this time with more grade 1 embies than last time   i think that was down to the co enzyme 10   

Gill-Hope you get drowned in the snow and frost bite   slating my diary mrs   i know why you did it though as i know you want a mention you fame chaser  

Tash-And as for you, i hope your book has a crap ending and your dinner gets burnt tonight  

And by the way Bet you £20 Bendy wont turn up   

Well listened to my ivf companion and fell asleep   woke up to silence


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Emma - great news about the embies    - are you back in bed again now?  

Jules - sorry to hear that your ET got delayed but like the others have said blasts could be the best thing for getting your bfp   hope you feel better soon  

Karen - 20 eggs! well done   seems like 20 is the number at the moment! hope its great news tommorow

Bendy - thats crap about your points   - you must slow down girl! good luck tommorow

Sho - good luck with starting treatment - it will fly by i'm sure  

Caro - the sniffing is funny isnt it? i kept forgetting to do it and ended up doing it whilst i was stopped at traffic lights  

Tash and Ali - hope you girls are keeping sane   

Big hello to beannie, wildcat Gill, pots, myra and everyone else xx

Have any of you felt crap on stimms? i feel really sicky and so tired and now have tummy and back pains too - hope its all ok in there


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening everyone,

This afternoons routine has been drink water .... snooze ... get up for a wee ... drink water ... snooze .... get up for a wee. Thank goodness for an en suite bathroom so it wasn't far to go  . I have drunk 2.5 litres so far, so will try and get one more litre in tonight!

Karen - well done on all those lovely eggs. Fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow.  
Bendy - Best of luck for E/C. With 18 follies I am sure you will get a bumper crop as well.
Pots - mmmm Mini eggs. Send some my way!! 
Emma - Glad that you have lots of frosties not that you will need them this time, but for a football team later!
Gill - I think I missed the snow !! My DH said that there was some in Guilford so I am sure it snowed here too, but I was tucked up in bed!!
Myra - I wish you well while you save up for treatment. 
Sho - Not long till you start D/R

Pants - won't be able to make it to the meet on Wednesday now. Next time....

Jules 

xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Right Emma I take that back your dairy is a big lump of dog poo    Saying i woudnt turn up- the cheek!  

Emma pmsl at Gill wanting a mention- fame chaser     

Jules take it easy and lots of rest


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Haster/Jules  

Well done on the fluid Jules - will be worth it in the end.

Hatser - sorry your suffering with the stimms.  Hope it eases soon 

Sho - much as I'd love to see you all I think I will give it a miss on Wednesday.  Will have dp with me anyway so I'd have to lose him first  .  Will defiantely come next time though.  Have a latte for me!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
well 20 seems to be the magic number-brilliant!

Is anyone at woking at 11 tomorrow?  My dh will be sneaking in for his test!  He has wavy brown hair and will have on a navy jacket (well unless he has to wear a suit for work tomorrow), he will prob be late tho as I am not going with him!       

strawbs xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Sorry I have been AWOL for a while - Stan seems to be taking up my entire life at the moment   such hard work!  but he is so loveable I am sure it will be worth it  

Emma- so pleased for you honey that all went well!  Wow a PUPO!  Or should I say MUPO    Will be routing for you like mad honey, have absolutely everything crossed for ya xxx   

Jules - sorry it didnt go according to plan honey, but I am sure the clinic are doing what is the very best for you and your little embies     Good luck for Wednesday     

Karen - Wow, what can I say!    20 eggs!  Fantastic news honey x

Big hugs to everyone
Tracy
x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

In the words of Emma I shall start this post with.....................................

Well I went into town and OMG the hail was like golf balls, boy was I glad I was in the car, I did chuckle to myself as the poor people ran for cover, they looked like real stingers (the hail not the running people  )

I have began dh's pampering sess by making his sarnies, running him a bath and popping his paper with a cuppa on the side of the bubbly bath and I have wrapped him a little gift with a card prepared a nice dinner and now I have to say Im fed up with being nice  

Sho- so glad you are ready for the off! your pic is soooooo funny, who is that lady??   

Bendy- bless you and your cooking skills   one of the young girls at word was telling me she had'nt slept the night before because she was on tea the next day and it was cheese on toast  , I tried so hard not to laugh and be sympathetic   good luck for tom  

Ali- you ok hunny I havent spoken to you for donks   

Jules- keep drinking  

Karen- how are you feeling??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-your poor d/f will have everyone shouting at him when he walks into woking  

Sho-Pmsl at your pic  

Bendy-Sorry   

Tracy-Ahhhh dont worry he will settle in soon   think of him as a new baby getting into a routine  

Jules-You better be back in be d lady NO WALKING AROUND  

Hatster-Yeah i felt the same too the tiredness was horrible i went to bed everynight early and felt poo through the day, probably all those follies cooking


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well Emma.......way to go girlie......have u tested yet LOL
Karen....great news, lots of brothers and sisters in that bumper crop......fingerscrossed for tomorrows call   
Jules....what a nightmare youve had but blast sounds a postive move so have everything crossed for u   
Bendy.....will thinking of u lots and lots tomorrow, can u beat 20....any success yet with the macaroni cheese.... 
Sho...glad your Imps Meet went ok, looking forward to catching up on Wed, although looks like the numbers are dwindling fast  
Gill.......i am fine sweetie pie, still alive and kickin and haven't started knicker checking yet...give it a few more days....u know u can call   
How is my Fellow MUPO.....did u finish your book, will call u tomorrow to discuss our visit our to bedridden, Emma   
Caro...well done on your first sniff  
Hi Beanie, Minow, Elly, Barney ( miss u ), Strawbs, Tracy and all you other working girls


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Bendy  - bless ya, you're so cute    'what do i do with the water'    try and try again as they say, i'm sure you'll get there in the end    Loads of luck for tomorrow   

Sho - glad you implications meeting went well, you must have a face not to mess with cause I can't believe they allowed you to use your buserilin    although i've seen your face and its not that mean    Only kidding chicken...can't believe you start Friday - whooo hooo and don't worry de-regging for longer, look at me and emma, just hope its ends just as good too  

Jules - glad you're resting and getting as much liquid down your neck, don't forget the milk  

Gill - told you not to go out but would you listen - noooooooooooooo    I hope you know that dh is gonna expect you to perfom tonight after all that pampering so hope you're lady garden is looking pukka  

Tracey - sorry that stan is keeping you on your toes but i bet hes worth it  

Strawbs - I bet your dh will be pleased you've annouced his arrival for a hand job at WN tomorrow  

Karen - hope you're taking it easy and drinking loads ready for weds.

Emma - no my dinner didn't burn thank you...had some frozen left over lamb curry in the freezer than we finished off tonight    Book was very good actually and had an alright ending but wanted her to get a shag at the end and she never  

Haster - sorry you're having a bad time on stimms, i know some people suffer hun but why don't you call WN just to check.  Lets hope it will be all worth it once you see those lovely follies on your first scan  

Ali - hope you're ok  

Wildcat - whats happening with you these days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill and Ali- you groupies have mentioned you in my diary..

Ali-pmsl cant believe you cant find it    silly b7tch  

Tash-love you  

Bendy-Probably top shelf books again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NVH what book were you reading?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...i wasn't mentioned in it...Tash was


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya Bendy...how ya feeling... disturbing any WN nurses lately


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i bet it was Em she looked a bit rude when i saw her at Woking


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ali i havent since Sat     Still have tonight tho!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Ali i have just updated it honey go and have another read  

Bendy-


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - thats cause she loves me more  

bendy - devil wears prada, its brill....i can watch the film now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma    just read it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im in one of my naughty moods so watch out bendy i will be adding you and your macaroni disaster in tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Naughty lady you might be older than me but i can still give you a good tellin off


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you will be in soooo much pain tomorrow honey..you better watch i dont find your room and jump on your tummy AFTER e/c


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You little monkey!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - you'll be able to kick emmas butt cause she's all precious at the moment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm off....catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Good luck tomorrow my sweet


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls   
i've just been breathing in the golden light   and now cooking dinner before slobbing in front of the tv tonight -
have a good evening everyone
xx

ps thanks for the post about the gestone Luc -


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Emma

when do you start taking bum bullets? im getting confused again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hatster pmsl   

Bendy-Get to bed   you have an early start   bum bullets start the evening of e/c so tomorrow...now dont go loosing them will you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im going to bed in a minute    No i'll keep them very safe!

Night ladies, chat to you tomorrow.xx

Bendybird.x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Gill -   I'm fine thanks, although still feeling a bit sore at the moment.  I'm making the most of dp looking after me though! Hope dh appreciates your efforts - it's hard work being that nice isn't it! bet he thinks you pranged the car or something .

Tracy - thank you and Stan is gorgeous - I bet he's worth he's worth all he hassle.  I have two lovely cats but it's not the same as having a dog - the just love you unconditionally  

Staw bs - bet your dh will appreciate you annoucing his visit tomorrow.  Dp made a right old fuss about it today - it's not as if he's never done it before  

NVH/Ali & Emma - hope all you PUPO ladies are okay    

Bendy - really good luck for tomorrow   

Haster - glad to hear you've been breathing in the golden light!  When you hear the letters I...V..F do you just feel a quiet sense of calm and confidence now  

Couple of quick questions - do I have to take bum bullets at a certain time and do I stop me the milk now?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Bendy.  Hope you manage to get to the magic 20 too  .

Karen and Jules, hope you are feeling okay this evening.  And Karen, glad to hear that your DP is looking after you. Milk it for all you can  

Emma, can't remember if I said but fantastic news on all your frosties - looks like you're gonna have a very big family!  

Hatster, sorry to hear that you're not feeling great.  As Tash said, might be best to call Woking if you're worried.  

Gill, hope you're having a nice romantic evening with your DH (hope he's not watching the footie like mine!).

Sho, glad all went well today.  Time does seem to fly once you get going.  You'll be having EC before you know it  

Well AF hasn't shown up today - she better arrive tomorrow otherwise it's going to be a nasty scan on Friday!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Karen, I stopped the milk once I got to EC, just kept up with the water.
I was never told that I had to have the bum bullets at the same time each day so I just did it when I went to bed.  The problem was that the time varied quite a lot and then I read on one of the threads that you are supposed to take them at the same time.  So after the first week, I kept to a regular time.

Not sure if that helps you but I'm sure one of the other girls will put you straight.

Tracy, forgot to say that Stan looks gorgeous.  Puppies are very demanding but worth every minute.  Just think it's good practice for when you have a baby


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-I take my bum bullets at anytime, just when i get up (which can be anytime) and before bed again anytime   and yeah i carry on with the milk but only a glass a night   want to get those calcuim levels up for the embies future bones and teeth   


Beanie-A/f dance


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

strawbs - Tell DH to take his own "motivational diagrams" as the ones Woking provide are rubbish - they're only good for wafting to create a draft when it gets hot in there!

As for the rest of you... it's not easy bashing the bishop in there you know! ! ! It's hardly the most romantic of settings for a kick off and there are many issues which must be dealt with during the jizz juggling...

1. Did I lock the door?
2. Dare I look in the fridge that's in there as I'm guessing there's no milk (possibly yoghurt though ..)
3. Should I go for "50 and Frisky", "Size 18s and over" or "It's your mum!"
4. Did I lock the door ?
5. The container seems very small, better get my aim right
6. The chair's cold on my bum
7. Did I lock the door
8. I should have pulled my pants up before waddling over to the door
9. Are there any plasters?
10. Think sexy
11. It's a bit like w*nking in the cupboard under the stairs
12. Door ... ?
13. (perform Dirty Deed here)
14.  Worry about whether you've been quick or too long
15. Discover it's not possible to exit the entire department without being seen by a smiley nurse


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mr Wildcat, I didn't realise there was so much to it but at least I know now.   My DH took his own  collection of videos with him - I think the nurses had trouble getting him out of the room  

Ah, thanks Emma.  By the way, have you always had to have 2 bum bullets a day?  I was only on 1 last time and that was bad enough.  All in a good cause I suppose though


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Mr W  it still beats having a probe up your punani every other day though  

Karen - yes i do feel calm relaxed and confident - i'm still waiting to be drawn to the healthy wholesome foods though  

going to watch mobile now so nite nite all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and on the cupboard under the stairs room issue.....never ever recline the chair! it may be wipe clean but it hasn't been cleaned all over.....we reclined it just the once....never again!

Night night all

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Join the club no wholesome foods had by me yet either   


Beanie-2 bullets per day honey, i thought that was always the case with woking  

Mobile was good what a twist eh  

Minow-tmi


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho your app sounded like it went ok so how long are you d-regging for? can't believe you'll be awol for a while..   hang on just read emma's post 21 days   ooohhh eeeck
 at bendy's cooking skills!!

hatster sorrry to hear you're not feeling too good hope s/e ease up for you good luck with scan  

nvh and ali hope things are tickling along nicely for you both 

emma great news on the two embys's onboard the bestest of luck with this one  

jules sorry to hear you've been through the mill - lets hope you get a good selection of blasts  

Caro blimey that was a close one - poor you having to do that in the toilets.. last year i had to do both my jabs in the toilets too - on a 10 minute break - slightly stressful to say the least!!

karen well done blimey that's a great crop of eggies!!

pots - get well soon   

beanie hope the witch turns up for you  

myra sorry to hear you'll have to delay tx for a while longer - but time seems to fly by - so it'll be here in no time  

minow good luck with your short protocol  

tracy wow stan is gorgeous   oohh not surprising you've gone awol  

bendy - the fainting thing was a weird one - look after yourself mrs .. and all the best for tomorrow   

strawbs- you're poor dh - everyone will be spotting him tomorrow and glancing at each other as he's called up  

ktx hope the head ache eased  

hi to cheesy, neve, wildcats, gill, luc, barney, piglet, oskira, kerry, sorry for missing anyone  

as for me stupid work have declared we must do an extra monday to cover for the bank holiday?? eeehhhh? i don't recall them asking for this before?? and also have to make up for the day the school closed for the snow?? why should i give up 2 days holidays to make up?? WTF? might be time to join a union   anyone know about any of this?? i know cheesy knew lots of workey stuff... night night 

all the best for tomoorrows scans and e/c's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-What a bloody cheek   have you been on the lawyers thread its new


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello to absolutely everyone - sorry, far too many of you to mention as my brain doesn't seem to function well at the mo.

Well done Emma, and how you doing Tash?

Hang in there Jules-you're turn will come very very soon  

Emma - I'm not going back to work for another month as I'm still way too sick. Saw my gp today who prescribed me some tablets but DH did some research and discovered that 'tests still need to be done to determine whether they harm babies' so I'm not going to take them and risk a thalidamide type accident - I'd never forgive myself.  

I have another scan tomorrow to see how Elmo and Ziggy are doing  

 to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Good luck for your scan     let us know  

You lucky bugger another month   have you tried sea bands honey they are meant to be good for sickness as is acup


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma - i know  

piglet sorry to hear you're still sicky   - don't blame you for erring on the side of caution


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I cant sleep as im too nervous, i keep worrying about having no eggs and that i have ovulated- didnt think this at all last time so dont know why im getting silly   

Piglet sorry you are feeling sick still...those little monkeys will be worth it in the end -let us know how the scan goes wont you  

Think i'll watch prison break from earlier and then go to bed and try to sleep........again!

take care all

Bendy.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

Lots of luck to you Bendy  I'm sure it will be fine. As they say ignorance is bliss. When we start this lot we don't know anything and I don't think the idea of no egg, poor eggs, no fertilisation is even an issue until we start joining a thread like this and hear all the things that can go wrong. there's no reason to think you wouldn't get any especially at your age, and you have had eggs before so stop worrying  and start thinking positively!!! You'll be fine. Be sure to get on here afterwards and let us know how you did.

Karen- Hope you get some good news this morning.

jules- hope you are feeling better today and those follies are behaving themselves.

Alisha- i have to down reg for 19 days. I asked about it and she said it was to do with the work load. they try not ot let there be too many people for egg collection day to do with safety. Understandable I suppose and I guess it is better to down reg for longer rather than waiting a whole menstrual cycle to have another go. She did say that if I felt awful on the buserilin that I could ring up and try to move it around a bit. I usually do alright on the buserilin but I haven't used it for that length of time and look what happened to Emma  so we'll see. BTW, I'm not ging awol yet. I will just be on much much less during the 2ww. Far too stressful especialy when there are loads of people waiting at the same time. you just end up comparing yourself to them and driving yourself mad.

MR W- not only is a [email protected] preferable to the probe in your punani, it is also preferable to a needle going into your vagina and out of the vagina wall into your ovaries. So ner ner na ner ner!!!

emma- you tested yet?   queen of the early testers 

Ali- as long as I'm not sitting there filling my face on my own, I don't mind

Hello to Gill, KT (can we have an update?) , tracy, hatster, pig, Myra, fingers Wildcat

Not much going on for me today. Dh is away for most of the day with some ridiculour inspection. got to go to the supermarket today at some point. Apart from that, nothing to do today......oh well


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

by the way, my pic is tubs from League of Gentlemen   look at her face


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho- morning your up with the lark!! 

Good luck Bendy Im looking forward to hearing your good news tonight!! 

Karen- fingers crossed for the call this morning, hope all went went and you get loads of embies    

Hi to everyone off to work today   I want to stay with you lot


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning

Bendy my love I hope all is ok for you and that you got some sleep last night. We're all allowed to get silly at times...blame it on the drugs!

Piglet, sorry for the sicky. have you tried accupuncture (you've porbably said and I've missed it) apparently it can help.

Alisha - don't know much on the work and legal side....sounds pants though!

Sho - roll on friday and you can get started. 

Karen - I love the thought of you rambling on when you came round....I just cry when I come round   Hope it's good news this morning  

Bendy - so what's on the menu for today then?!   - I guess it's a day off cooking for you Good luck today  

Haster - Nearly scan day    Love the idea of you sniffing away at traffic lights....how many points on your licence does that carry if you get caught?  

Jules...drink.....snooze.....wee......drink......snooze.....wee....sounds like a plan.....hope it's going ok!   (I have to go down stairs to go to the loo....bloomin pain at a time like that soooo glad you have an ensuite!)

Strawbs....hope your DH gets on ok. Bet he's glad for the description!  

Tracy - Stan is soooo cute. Does he give you slobbery kisses?

Gill - Are you still being nice today or have you run out of steam?    

Emma - lol at you mentioning people in you diary....you've got groupies!  

Mupo girlies - well your numbers are growing now aren't they...how's it going? Keep those legs in order Tash! Ali, you staying chilled?   

Beanie - sorry still no af. A nasty scan isn't the end of the world...you have to have one on the flare protocol...scan on day 1 or 2 ish....mmmm! But they are used to it. Still I hope she arrives today for you.

Hello everyone else...I won't list names coz I'll only forget someone so just big hugs all round and hope you all have good days ahead of you.

Minow x

Just noticed Bendy got 2 mentions ....bloomin confusing there being so many people here!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

I was just laughing at Mr.W's list of difficulties at the clinic    

My DH said there is a copy of Farmers Weekly in there!!!      
Well, I suppose, what ever floats yr boat. (I must add, at this point, it wasn't ours!!!! )

Hope yr all well. I'm at work at the mo' so only a quicky.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Bendy-I have texted you honey, i was the same honey i think with everything that happened to kerry i worried myself so much i   and Caroline took me round for a scan to put my mind at rest and all was well    you will get loads of lovely eggs im sure  


Karen-Good luck for the call   

Jules-Hope your ok and still in bed drinking plenty  

Angie-How is the d/r going  

Sho-I think bubbles friend is more you though  

Gill-Miss you glad d/h loved his dinner etc last night   how was the lap dance though  

Minow-when is your 1st scan  

Well im in bed still had my breakfast and will be having a decaf shortly


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma - breakfast in bed sounds fab....hope there aren't too many crumbs in there with you now though!  

My 1st Scan in Friday....I thought I'd done my ticker wrong but I think it's right.

Angie - you mean you and DH don't do Farmer's Weekly   I've never actually seen inside it but I imagine lots of tractors and other machinery and implemenets!

Breakfast time here now as well I reckon.

Mx

By the way - isn't it meant to be lucky bubbles ending in 7? I appear to have gone up to 8...don't someone love me?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all.  Am going to go back in a sec and read through all the pages and will do personals then but just wanted to let you know that we have had the call......out of the 15 mature eggs, 11 fertilised normally which I am very happy about    

Hoping everything is oaky with Bendy and they have collected lots of lovely eggies    

Back soon for rest of personnals...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen - that's great news my love....yay for Karen's eggies or rather now embies! 
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Well done thats excellent news   you must be really pleased...i have heard from Bendy she has done really well but will let her update later 

Minow-No crumbs have weetabix   have sorted your bubbles out


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ta Em!

Just about to have weetabix myself....only just started having it and decided I like it now! Great no crumb food...toast on the other hand is a nightmare in bed....never seem to make such a mess with it unless eaten in bed!

Glad Bendy has done really well...look forward to hearing from her later.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- congratualtions. you must be chuffed to bits. Well done. So is it transfer tomorrow then?

Emma- I know but I thought the Little Britain thing was done and dusted. I felt a change was in order  

hi to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Why arent you on msn  

Pots-You excitied about tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well that's charming!!!  just msn'ed you and you logged off. How dare you?!!!!!!!!

Listening to Dub be good to me whilst washing up now. Takes me back.


----------



## Mi Mi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey all- Thank you for your warm welcome.   

I saw mr.curtis at Royal Surrey before my consultation at Nuffield, he was really nice. He did my lap too.  Then my consultation was with the new guy who I have also forgotton the name of..... I have not met with Mr. Riddle yet - I may have any of them to do my e/c - e/t which is this weekend.  I was very grateful for all the good advise and it has gone so fast to this point. All my appointments since the initial consultation has been with the nursing staff.

I have 22 folicals   (I have another scan Wed, tomorrow) and there all of good size, however I have a very thin lining so I do not know if this attempt will get cancelled and that they may just freeze some embrio's (if we are lucky enough to get fertilised).

I am not sure what happens if you have a thin lining (mine is 5 in size?), has any one had that and they still went ahead with the transfer?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm good thanks Pots. You ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-It said none of my contacts were online,   but then im on my work laptop and it has been playing up  

Mimi-Can they not give you hrt patches to thicken up your lining


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks guys  .  I'm just hoping that out of that 11, we will get enough good ones to put two back and freeze enough for a FET   .  And also that it's not too much ofa  battle to get Mr R to allow me to have twp put back!

Mr W - dp mentioned several of the points you raised   .  

BBP - good luck for your scan    How exciting!

Jules - hope this discomfort is easing and your all set for ET soon with your blasts

Minow - good luck for your scan Friday

Pots - good luck for tomorrow - can't wait to hear all about it

Gill - poor you having to go off to work.  We wish you could stay here and keep us company too  

Won't mention names as I'm bound to forget someone but good luck to all those d/r & stimming at the moment - hope the injections/sniffing is going okay and that you're not suffering any horrible s/e

Ali/Tash/Emma - hope your all okay and that your dh's are looking after you.  Has the madness kicked in yet?

Mimi - sorry I can't answer your query on your womb lining but I'm sure someone else will be along soon who can.  Will keep my fingers crossed that everything is okay for ET x

Morning to everyone else x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Mr R should be ok


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Mi mi. I don't know to be honest. I think they like it to be at least 8 mm. I don't know whether they will keep you going for a bit longer or like you say, freeze them and try boost the lining on a frozen cycle with patches as Emma said


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Try to put everything out of you head, you and d/h and this ivf is more important with out anyone else trying to wind you up so sod em


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tough i can write what ever i like and you cant do anything  

Love woodys new pic


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Gill hasnt seen it yet   i will be for it


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Congrats on being PUPO/MUPO Emma - sounds like you have 2 great embies on board and loads of good quality frosties as well   . Looking forward to seeing your BFP in 2 weeks.

Jules - sorry that et had to be delayed but fingers crossed all goes ahead tomorrow and with blasts on board you are definitely going to get your BFP. Congrats on all your frosties too and hope you feel better soon.   

Ali and NVH - hope all is well with you both    and you're not going mad ss yet.

BBP - good luck for your scan - sorry you are not feeling very well but I think you are right to avoid any untested drugs.

Karen - good news re your ec and embies. Good luck for et tomorrow.

bendy - hope all went well today - look forward to hearing how many eggs you have. 

Sho - I think it was your implications meeting yesterday - hope all went well. Not long until you start again - I am jealous.

To all your girls dregging and stimming - hope it's all going ok and you're not having any terrible side effects!

To everyone else in limbo land (like me!) hope you're doing ok. Barney - good to hear from you again. We are thinking of having counselling - I think it would be a good way to let off steam especially for those of us who are unexplained, so frustrating!

And Pots - sorry to hear about your not very nice friend. Good luck for your appt tomorrow.

This time next week I will be in the sun in Australia - roll on Sunday!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Pots - sorry about text upsetting you. stick here with lovely people to cheer you up!  

Mi mi - I nearly had a go cancelled due to linning not being good enough (in the end it was cancelled anyone due to not enought follies!) but they told me to take baby asprin and Tash (NVH) gave me a list of foods to eat...I seem to remember it was anything red so red pepper, kidney beans, red fruit/berries etc and I managed to get my linning up within 2 days. Why not ring them and ask about the baby asprin? 
Hope you get it thick enough in time but if not I guess they can freeze some so at least you won't have to go through the whole thing again.
Sorry can't be of more help.

Minow x

ps, Hiya Monkey.....Aus, you lucky thing! Say hello to my family (half of whome live out there) won't you!And send some sun here please!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Have fun in Oz the break will do you good  

Pots-Leave the bubbles for now, but get them to 7777 for testing if you like  

Karen-Gill said well done


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi i was being polite...for once


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Just had my scrambled egg and steroid pill and ready to face the world  

Bendy - glad everything went well, can't wait to hear  

Karen - well done you and dh, thats a great number of embies    good luck for tomorrow  

Jules - hope your action plan is working and your feeling better...any news from WN  

Monkeylove - blimey can't believe you off on hols next week...just goes to show you how time does fly.

Emma - is dp still home with you    must go and check out your diary in a mo  

Pots - good luck for your appointment tomorrow and don't let anyone get you down...they're not worth it  

Ali - hope you're doing ok...any knicker checking action yet  

MrW - pmsl    I like the bit when you said you use the magazines for cooling down purposes  

Minow - can't believe you've got your first scan on friday already  

Mimi - i've always had thin lining and i was on 2 aspirin from the start of tx.  I also used co-enzyme q10 which I think helped this time.  WN used to be strict that everyone needed to be above 8mm but now I think cause they have had pg's with 6.5mm they are a lot more relaxed.  Are you small    I was also on hrt patches last year but this time I was fine cause my menopur dose was higher so helped loads.  Good luck and let us know what they say, but definately ask about the aspirin now and eat berries.  

Sho - have you been out to the shops yet, it looks cold out there  

Gill - enjoy work won't ya  

Alisha - thats out of order saying you have to work those days    surely they shouldn't have mentioned it at the time  

Piglet - good luck with your scan tomorrow and hope you do feel better soon.  Just think as long as you have ms the more reassurance you have that the twins are doing great.

Beanie - hope af arrives soon, it normally does play up just when you need her    I thought WN always give you 2 bum bullets a day.  I usually do my at 9am and 9pm  

Right I hope I haven't forgotten anyone and if I have sorry


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - glad your implications went well. I seem to be d/r for only 1 day less than you at QM - does seem really long.

Bendy - hope your EC has gone well.

Karen - Well done on you 11 fertilised eggs - sounds brill. Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Jules - hope you are doing well and your ET is set for tomorrow

Haster - I sniffed in a car park this morning but haven't tried the traffic lights yet! you must need to be a real sniffing pro for that type of pressure! Sorry yor're feeling icky on your stimms. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Hello Strawbs, Gill, Tracey, Minow, Angie and anyone I missed.

Beanie - hope naughty AF showed up.

Alisha - not long now till you get started. Are you getting excited/nervous?

Ali, Tash, Emma - hope you MUPO are doing well

Piglet - sorry to hear you are suffering. Don't blame you with the tablets.

Pots - good luck for your meeting tomorrow.

Mimi - welcome to the thread and good luck with your lining.

Monkey - Have a great time in Oz! What a great time to be going, just as we've been reminded winter is not over.

No news from me. Sniffing away. Feeling really stoppy today but I think that's my job and my lovely team (not) and not the drugs!

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-pmsl   scrambled egg and steroids  

Tash-Havent done my diary yet nothing to really put in it yet ..beware


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I meant it as a joke


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Liar liar pants on fire


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I'm up for the lunch meet tomorrow - can you remind me please of where it is - I remember it's called sands but don't have the address! Good news on your implications, you will be testing just after my birthday! 

Ali - 6 days to go! I hope all is going well so far  

Bendy - Good luck for today!      If you want to go tomorrow hun, you can txt me and I will happily drive you there and back as we live so close! You shouldn't be driving, but if you are feeling ok you can come with me. I will pm you my number.

Nvh, Caro, Alisha & Minow - I'm impressed at your ability to do that many personals today! My memory span is good for the last 3 pages of text! after that I have to keep flicking back!!!

Jules - get used to that honey, when your peestick turns positive the drink, wee, sleep thing doesn't stop!  

MrW - you crack me up!

Hello to everyone else and I hope all those who are d/r and stimming are doing ok.

As for us, we went to the hospital this morning to see Dr Kirkpatrick for the results of the tests done on the placenta. As I expected they didn't really tell us anything that we didn't already know, but the confirmed that there wasn't an infection. It is likely that the heavy bleeding caused the membrane to rupture, and the heavy bleeding was probably caused by the placenta attaching too low (although by 20 weeks it did appear to be moving up as they said it would).  There is a possibility that this could happen again, but she said that if the next embryo attaches higher up then there is a good chance everything would go fine.  I'm just praying now that we are lucky enough to get pregnant again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-  are im sorry they couldnt tell you much more, but you will get pg again    and im sure Mr R will make sure those little embies go in a bit higher this time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - Sorry they couldn't give you anything more concrete but you don't seem to have a problem getting a bfp and the chances of that happening again to the same person I guess is very low.  When do you think you'll be starting again  

By the way, me and ali are coming tomorrow so we'll see you there...if its just us four do you want to go to starbucks instead


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho wont be happy tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

It was only a suggestion emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im just jealous


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I know, you'll have no one to talk to


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't mind where we meet, starbucks is as good as anywhere - but then you know I'm an addict - I'm drinking one now as we popped in on the way home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok I don't mind either, check with sho and I will check back here later as off for my shower and then having some lunch.  I'll text Ali to let her know if we change our minds about the venue otherwise I guess its sands at 11.30 to 12pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot meet so early    hope you all choke on your starbucks  


Off for a sh&t,shower and lunch now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Been out for the shopping and my GOD!!!!! it is freezing out there. supermarket seemed to be ful of SAGA generation people bocking the aisles with their early retirement talk  then twice someone just leaned in fron of me. that drives me mad and of course lets not forget the bloke who wants to wash your car. Wash yourself!!!! thats' my advice and leave my car alone!!

As for this changing of venue. I did like the thought of a nice spot of lunch and a much cheaper coffee, but if everyone else wants Starbucks then I shall see you there.

http://www.sandsatbleakhouse.co.uk/home.asp

Here's the webb page I think it has the location at the bottom of the page somewhere. You nasically go past WN with it on your right then when you get to the island its up one of the roads, although I can't remember which one but its 2 mins from WN. I use tomtom so never pay attention to where anything is.  Sorry/

I think it is just the four of us, but we still will have a laugh

Wildcat- sorry they didn't give you anything a bit more concrete hun, but as tash said, It hink the chances of this happening again are very slim. You know that woman I told you about who had placenta previa, she had four children perfectly fine before she had the previa. Its probably just that you were very unlucky that the baby attached so low down. I doubt it will happen again, but that won't stop you worrying. 

NVH- nice breakfast this morning 

Monkey- your holiday is coming round quickly. It seems like you've been waiting for that forever. Hope you have a good time.

Got washing up to do now. Had macaroni cheese again as dh is having buffet lunch at work today  Speaking of that, have we heard from Bendy yet?

/links


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

humph!! Everyone has disappeared. I shall go and have a cuppa in that case then


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Gosh you girls can chat!

Have had a quick read through bu it moves so quickly cant keep up.

Mr W      will forward that to dh!

Good luck to Bendy for EC!

Roll on 4th April, might have a bit more of a clue what is going on then.

Qucik question, will they ring with DH results?  Will they just tell us on 4th?
(if anyone is interested he did have a suit on today!      

Emma hope you are resting-dont forget laptops are quite heavy!

Hi to everyone, hopefully will get to know you all (In the FF sense!)

Strawbs xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone

Karen congrats- thats great news hope they all carry on dividing nicely over the next few days   

Wildcat sorry they weren't able to give you any better news - I'm sure you'll get a bfp next time and it will tuck itself in nice and high  

Sho- its freezing out there stay in and cook some more yummy food, you sound like a whiz in the kitchen! 

Emma breakfast in bed yum!


Well i got 18 eggs which I'm pleased about.  She did say they didn't expect to get that many as they said they didn't see that many big follies when they looked today so some must have been hiding!  They all seemed to be mature and ok so I'm pleased as its all going well, spermies are also good too.  Mr Riddle seems to have dug around more than Mr Curtis as I'm sore this time round!

Not sure if transfer is Thurs or Friday yet, will find out tomorrow when they call

I hope they are getting jiggy with each other and staying strong                   

I did one for each egg  

When i went down and had the needle put in my hand they didn't close it and i bleed everywhere on my quilt - then when i woke up properly  in my room and pushed my quilt back , they had just turned it over and it was dried but covered - they should have got me a new one, did think that was a big skanky!  

Take care, will catch up dome more and write in a mo

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Well done lady, yeah Mr R does hurt more, i must of put him in a bad mood yesterday   sorry  

Sho-Pmsl you and your car cleaners   made the sauce your way how quick and easy was that   

Bendy-Take not its easy, just a SPLASH of milk  


Strawbs-They will go through the results on the 4th but there is no harm in calling them tomorrow if your dying to know  

Off to watch Dallas in a min, then listen to breathing in the golden light


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Bendy - contratulation of 18 eggs, that is fab.  I haven't read back anything else yet so forive the lack of personnals (will go back in a sec) but I need your advice.

I am getting very worried as I am still very sore and bloated (I look about 5 months pregnant).  I thought this might just be trapped wind but what really concerns me is that I have drunk about a litre and a half of water already today but I have only been for a wee once, and although I went when I got there, even then I didn;t really feel as if I was desperate to go.

Obviously I don't want to take any risks to my health but I am so worried that I have OHSS and that if I phone them they will cancel ET tomorrow.  

WHat are the consequences if I do have it and let things continue?  What do you think I should do?  I'm so scared now, I knew it was all going to well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Call them as that is one of the things they told me to check that i was weeing regularly   if you dont tell them it will get worse and on a bad case you maybe having fluid building in your tummy and have to have it drained so tell them....they will probably scan you like they did with Jules...i dont want to worry you but after drinking that amount of water you should be weeing regularly


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

defiantly call them and see what they say


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Karen - Take a deep breath and try not to panic. it's the worst thing you can do right now. If you're really, really worried phone Woking and ask them what to do. 

If you are suffering OHSS you need to get it sorted out, it might delay/cancel ET but if you make yourself ill and ignore it, the implications could be really, really bad.

If you're not suffering OHSS the staff at Woking will suggest some things you can do to ease the soreness and bloating. 

*If* anything is not 100% right you need to get yourself sorted. Treatment can be postponed for days/weeks etc and you can always start again, if you keep quiet and damage something, the lasting effects could be catastrophic.

That said, there's probably nothing wrong and it's a lot of fuss over nothing (let's hope so eh?  ) so why not phone Woking and put your mind at rest?! !

Good luck!

MrW


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I really hope I am making a fuss over nothing, I just feel sick now though at the thought they will cancel it   , even though I know deep down it's not the end of the world.

I am so sorry to be so self indulgent too, I know you have all been through a lot worse than this.

Thank you for the advice, I have left a message at Woking so will see what they say.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hope everything is ok chicken


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-     better to be safe than sorry    have you tried peppermint tea, will get all the trapped wind out in no time and may ease the symptoms


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you all.  Have just spoken to one of the nurses and she said to really push the water levels to see if that gets things moving but it's not any better in the morning than to get it at 7.30 and they will do a scan.

Dp has just popped out and got some ppermint tea so hopefully that will help.

Trying very hard not to panic Mr W  

Thanks again to all of you for taking the time to reply x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Karen - you poor thing. You must be so worried. you've done the right thing letting Woking know. They will know what's best. Hope things work out ok.

Bendy - well done on your eggies! I can't get over how well everyone is doing with their numbers at EC.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done Bendy - that is great news!  I agree they should have changed your sheet - I mean this is a PRIVATE hospital that we pay a lot of money for - clean sheets are expected!  (even if it was you who bled all over them!)

Karen, I'm sure everything will be ok, trapped wind can cause weird pains as I found while pregnant, For a time I had the most horrendous pain when I went for a poo, even though everything was OK, I think it was just pushing against something that made me yelp, and of course it worried me, but I put it down to the fact that the space was getting tight in there!  Let us know what Woking say when they call back.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Where did everyone go?  

Sho I looked at the menu it looks nice there. Let's stick to the original plan and have lunch - looks a bit posh! I will have to not wear jeans  

Are we meeting there at 11.30 or 12.00?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon

Bendy- congrats on the eggs hun. Great news. Get rested up now ready for tranfer. 

Karen- definitely watch yourself. If you start to feel shortness of breath or any other of the nasty symptoms get yoursefl to a doctor just in case. You won't be panicking and I'm not trying to panic you but your health comes first with this so be careful. sometimes, I can drink loads and not need the loo and then all of a sudden I'm desperate so you never know you may be like niagra falls soon.

wildcat- you can wear your jeans  I have before. It is nice inside, like a gastro pub so jeans are fine. I'll be waering mine thats for sure.

Emma- did you have macaroni as well?  Told you that way was the biz  Great for greedy guts like me who can't wait. 10 mins and I'm eating, its fab!

Hi Caro, NVH, Mr W, Gill, monkey, ali, alisha and everyone else i have missed again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - the pains you get after ec are unbelievable...everyone thought I was a drama queen but its no joking matter so hopefully you are experiencing what I went through. Emma had the same and I promise it will ease.  Ann told me that tonic water also helps release the wind so send dh out again  
Although I must say if your not weeing a lot then that could be a sign    I also looked about 4/5 months pg too so you're not alone.  I guess you'll find out tomorrow when you have your scan but just try and relax. Easier said that done I know    All you can do now is drink drink drink....they may suggest blats like Jules if it is OHSS  

Bendy - well done chicken, thats great news.  Not so good about not closing that flap, but at least the most important job has been taken care off.  Now start drinking for england  

Sho - your macaroni cheese is catching on, i'm gonna try it too when I allow myself to eat carbs.  What happend to your gi diet then    You make me pmsl with your shopping antics  

Elly/Sho - ok sands it is then, haven't looked at the menu yet though.  Meeting ali at 11.30 so will see you sometime after that.  Not sure what I am going to wear or rather what I can squeeze my belly in to  

Emma - though you was having macaroni cheese tomorrow   hope you didn't exhaust yourself too much making lunch  

I've just watched devil wears prada and shall we dance


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls
Congrats karen...11 embies...that fantastic...sorry to hear your not feeling too well, i am sure you will be fine   
Bendy.......18 eggs......my god that Easter Bunny has really come early......and all mature thats brill   
Jules...hope your doing ok, any news yet from WN about your Blats as NVH calls them  
Minow.....didnt realise u were starting so soon...good luck for Fri messy dildo cam  
Monkeylove....have a fantastic holiday, cant wait to here all about it, you will come back relaxed and raring to start tx.....wish i was coming  
Sho/Elly...yeah lets stick to Sands as am going to put flowers on my grandads grave b4 and its only 5 mins up the road 
Mr W...you r so funny   
Emma......your diary is a bit boring today, at least Fri will be a bit more eventful with your important guests coming to lunch  
Tash......such a cool film, 

Oh no Emma has just signed in to MSN so i better be quick
I am still ok and Tash i am not knicker checking yet, my mum and dad have just been round and we popped to the garden centre and dad did a few jobs around the house.......mum reckons my boobs are bigger but i dont think so
Hi to everyone else.....like Elly i can only ever remember the last few posts so really sorry if i have forgotten anything really important
BBpiglet...good luck with your scan


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen my love, I hope it's ok. Up that water and   
Tash is right about pain after ec...I was literally screaming with pain...constipated and wind...others may think it's an exageration but it was terrible...worst pain in my life.
Your health must come first though. Even if little embies have to be frozen they need their mummy in tip top condition. I know it's not what you want to hear and I really hope that everything is ok and you can go ahead. sending you every     I can

Wildcats - I don't know what to say about your news. I just pray and hope that things go better next time. As someone said....can Mr R/C shove them up higher next time   I know it's not really a laughing matter though. You 2 are so strong that I know you will be there for each other and help each other through.


We've just had snow here....thick flakes...lasted about 1 minute!   

Ali my love, I've already started...messy dildo cam was last friday...this friday will be first progress scan....all happens quick with flare.

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-No had my boiled eggs, spinach and brown pasta with the quikie cheese sauce  

Sho-Macaroni tomorrow while you buggers are meeting up  

Pmsl just looked at everyones star signs and Minow's yours is sooooo you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...u can talk


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh sorry Minow....hope your first progress scan goes well....i now all about the flare cycle as thats what i was on, on my last 2 tx........


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

I am feeling a bit better today, so hopefully we will be able to ahead with E/T tomorrow. I am in at 8.45. The embrologist wasn't able to give any indication about the embies, as she said that at this stage they just look "blobby" so won't be able to tell until tomorrow. Fingers crossed that everything is ok.

Karen - Don't panic. Keep the fluids up. Get 3 litres a day down you if you can. If they scan you tomorrow they will be able to see if there is fluid or what might be causing the pain. I know it is scarey, and I felt exactly the same when I went in on Monday (Should I tell them I was feeling crappy or not incase they cancelled) However the fact that I was wincing in pain just walking up the stairs was a bit of a giveaway. The clinic really has your best interests in mind so will be able to talk though options if you are not up for E/T tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Bendy - Well done on the 18 eggs. Lets hope for good news from Woking tomorrow.
Piglet - sorry to hear you are still feeling sickie. I hope the scan shows everything is ok.
Minow - Thinking of you for your scan on Friday, and hope your follies are growing nice and strong.
Pots - Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well.
Monkey - Have a great time in Oz. Where abouts are you going? I have one SIL in Melbourne and another in Sydney.
Wildcats - Sorry the meeting didn't bring you any answers and I really hope everything works out for you next time.
MUPO's - I hope you are all resting!

Enjoy lunch tomorrow, those who are getting together.

Much love

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - so glad your feeling better and hope those blobs will be reading and waiting for you tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hiya!

Emma- why do I keep forgetting what you're having for your lunch  Anyway, glad you enjoyed it 

Jules- so glad youa re feeling a bit better. Hope it all goes ahead tomorrow for you and that you have some lovely blasts to put back. Its a shorter wait as well isn't it with blasts which can't be bad 

Karen- I hope you are feeling better 

NVH- I still am on my low GI diet, I can have pasta. In an ideal world they tell you to have really low GI wholemeal pasta but I don't like it so I balance out the GI level by combining the cheese which is so low it doesn't even register on the GI scale with medium GI  normal pasta and hey presto. GI is a bit more forgiving than low carbs. I find it a lot easier. Potatoes are bad, but you can have new potatoes which are medium I think. I just stay away from them if I can. Brown breads are fine as well  So I will be tucking into a brown bread sandwich of some description tomorrow. Will see you there 

ali- looking forward to seeing you tomorrow as well. glad you're not knicker checking yet 

Wildcat- see you tomorrow as well 

Chicken and cous cous and salad for tea tonight. Can't be bothered though I'm so cold!!! I'm one of these people, once I get cold that;s it I'm cold for the whole day. I have to get in the bath to warm up. Another reason why I left the Army   Always out in the cold.

Probably check in in the morn. Good luck Jules for tomorrow and anyone else who is having scans and things.  for you xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Karen* - Poor you  I am really hoping that if you up your water levels and hopefully get rid of some of that wind (nice! )then you will feel a lot better. After EC I was also in real pain altho was OK on the weeing front. At some points I was in tears as it is scary as you don't knowif you are supposed to be feeling like this or not. My pain began to ease a bit after ET but was really tender for about a week I think. I know they can do a scan but I think unless it is OHSS there isn't much they do/advise - just plenty of water!! Hope tomorrow is OK.  

*Jules* - Hope you are OK for tomorrows ET  

*Ali* - No knicker checking, aren't you doing well!   

*Minow* - Hello there! Hope your scan shows everything going OK. How does it feel to be back on the rollercoaster again?

Good luck to all the other ladies undergoing tx atm (you know who you are!), there seem to be loads.

Have a lovely lunch all you ladies that lunch! Wish it was me 

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Barney  

Sho - I am waiting for the low carb pasta to come into stock at the low carb superstore so I guess that with cheese would be great.  You're like me when I get cold I take forever to warm up    I wish I could have a hot bath    Anyway see ya tomorrow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Well done Bendy, another bumper crop of eggs.  Sorry to hear that you are feeling a little tender though.  . When will they update on the plan for ET?

Karen, you poor thing, are you feeling any better now?  Glad that you rang Woking though as they will keep a close eye on you now.  You can't be too careful with OHSS and your health is far more important.  I won't go on  .  Like the other girls have said, I also had wind and constipation just before ET.  Woking recommended something for constipation which really helped.  Let me know if you want the details and I'll PM you the name of it.

Wildcats, sorry that you didn't get any answers today but I hope it helps you both to move on.  

Emma, I can't believe it, I had forgotten that I had bum bullets twice a day.    I must have wanted to block it from my mind as I hated them. I'm gonna blame it on the drugs.   

Thanks for all your messages , AF still hasn't arrived  .  I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this cycle already.      

Minow, I'm supposed to be at Woking on Friday too.  What time is your scan?

Hi to all the other lovely ladies that I haven't mentioned - it's becoming harder and harder to keep up.  I will try to pay more attention


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

beannie - its normal for af to be late so don't worry, I am sure she will show    here's a little jiggy to help her along...why don't you try   tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-My af turned up straight after the scan honey so i had to d/r longer but all went in my favour as i got a 3dt  

Barney


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

hiya still cant shift this migraine but know there has been lots of activity so going to try adn update the list for everyone back in a bit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - sorry your head isn't any better  mut be a nightmare


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 









Potsworth - now going to ARGC 21st March
MT - 1st Appointment 26th March
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR due on 23rd March

DownRegging









Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March

Stimming









Jules77 Bumper Crop Blasts ET due 21st Mar
Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies ET due 21st Mar
BendyBird 18 eggs waiting for the call
Hatster Stimms Started 16th March
Minow

 2WW PUPO !! 









AliPali - ICSI 7&4cell embies test day 26th Mar
NVH ET14th Mar 2x 4 Cell embies test day 28th Mar
Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day 2nd april

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

emma74 said:


> Pmsl just looked at everyones star signs and Minow's yours is sooooo you


Explain please young lady!

Ali, sorry, I forgot you'd done flare before...doh, brain like a seive!

Beanie, can't remember what time i'm there...must fin dthe little card they gave me and check. What time you there?

Barney - seems a bit unreal to be at it again. Got feelings that it isn't working but I'm a natural pessimist! Actually just feeling bit af ish all the time at the mo  How's you anyway

Kate, poor you with your bad head. Really hope it's better soon. Have you tried eating bananas......It's the potassium or something that can help with headaches.

Well, well, the ladies lunch again eh! Hope you all have fun and find lots of yummy things to eat.

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-There is a migraine bug going around honey   hope your better sooon   btw i test on the 1st NOT the 2nd  


Minow-Drama queen


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just looked up Leo on line and found the following....

"traditional Leo Traits....Generous and warmhearted. Creative and enthusiastic. Broad-minded and expansive. Faithful and loving"

I'm guessing that was what you meant Emma!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Tash, it is driving me mad as I cant take anything I have been taking paracetamol every 4 hours and using 4head like it is moisturiser but nothing is shifting, I really could do with taking my migraleave as that stuff seems to work its magic.

My mate told me today that I must be having a girl as I am normally really healthy and since my BFP I have had the Flu, a sickness and liquid bottom illness and now a 4 day long migraine as apparently the ill'er you are the more likely it is a girl!

How have I done on the list? have I got all the updates as only skim read the last few pages

Well done guys on all your bumper crops I cant believe how many eggs you are all getting I only got 5 on 1st and 9 on the second so you are all going to have really large families I can feel it in my waters!

Jules I hope the scan shows everything is all ok for ET tomorrow
Same to you too Karen I hope you havent got OHSS but dont dispare look at what they are doing for Jules

Bendy good luck for the call tomorrow and slow down mrs 42 in a 30 you wait a couple of years and you will be shouting at people doing that when you little one is running along side the pushchair    £90 though Ouch!

Piglet hope you start to feel better soon

Pots good luck with your apt tomorrow and hope your hives are getting better

A really big hello to everyone else wont start listing names as I am bound to miss some one off   

Going to a soak in the bath now to see if that helps ease my head 

ktx

Emma knew I would get something wrong but I am sure you would of tested way before then anyway will go and change


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

emma74 said:


> btw i test on the 1st NOT the 2nd


I shall ignore the second comment you made!!!! But who you kidding...testing on the 1st...aren't you little miss test early!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma the 1st of April is a Sunday?? plus you dont want to test on April Fools Day!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Kt, seriously try eating bananas...I've had migraines for years and always use Migroleve but when I haven't been able to take them for whatever reason I've tried the banana thing and it does seem to help a bit...and can't be bad for bubba surely!?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had 2 yesterday actually and it did feel better for a bit so will send hubby out tomorrow to get me a load more I think 

Thanks for that minow

Glad to hear you are stimming again that sp sounds great you have really fastforwarded


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Ann said i can test on the 1st as i had a 3dt   as i am back at work on the monday and you know me i cant hold that wee away from those sticks  

Minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT - hope the bananas work their magic again then.

Em     

RIght gona call it a day now. I've done some work and taught a lesson. Just want a bath really....it is ok during stimming isn't it?   

Have a nice evening all and those that are ladies who lunch tomorrow hope it doesn't snow on you too much....have fun.

lol
minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - hover over your star sign above your picture...thats what emmas talking about  

kate - my manager always suffers from migraines but when she got pg they disappeared  

I want a bath


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

PMSL Emma, you've got yourself a bit of a reputation haven't you  

Minow, I'm there at 3.20pm.  Bye for now, don't work too hard  

Sorry Jules, I missed your post, so glad that you are feeling a bit better now.  Hope all goes well with those embies tomorrow  

Money, I can't believe that your holiday is almost here.  Enjoy the sunshine and have a nice rest.

Tash, I think you're right, DH might just get lucky tonight  

Kate, hope you manage to shift the headache very soon.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie    reputation  

Minow   night


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just taking the relevant ones you understand!.....

Leo.....Dignified, idealistic, ambitious, generous, romantic

Aquarius....Independant, unpredictable, strong-willed, tempramental 

         

Luv ya!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off to sort dinner so catch you all later.

Jules and Karen - good luck tomorrow


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Jules - glad you're feeling a bit better.  WIll keep my fingers crossed that everything is okay for you tomorrow    

Well just wrote a long post to thank you all for your responses/advice.  Have been in agony all day but was relieved to read that it still may just be trapped wind until I had to dash off from posting to be sick    Obviously I was very concerned about this but have just spoken to the nurse on call and she said as long as I don't feel any worse or keep throwing up, just to get as much water down me as possible and come in at 7.30 for a scan.  Still a bit worried but I suppose they know what they are doing and I'd like to think they wouldn't take any risks with my health.

Tash - having experienced it today, I will   anyone who dares to call you a drama queen
queen!  Like Minow, I've never felt pain like it 

Sorry for the me posts today, I will make up for it tomorrow I promise x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen my love you do all the me posts you want. That's the point of this site...sometimes we are able to offer support, at other times we need it. So don't ever worry about it.
I really hope you don't throw up again and that you start to feel better soon.
Thinking of you
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OH has everyone gone?

Good luck tomorrow karen and Jules     

Been in bed all afternoon/eveing and tummy is feeling alittle better


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Karen  , am so sorry to hear that.

As the nurse said just drinking the water and hopefully you will be feeling better very soon.  

We're all here for you if you need us  

Hey Bendy, how are you feeling now?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Karen sending you lots of   that everything will be ok  

Im ok Beanine how about you?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you all so much x

Beanie - would really appreciate the the name of the medicine


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bendy, glad you are feeling a little better after a sleep. Any idea when ET will be?  I'm doing okay thanks although knackered after a hectic day at work  

Karen, I hope your DP is looking after you.  For my trapped wind and constipation I was advised by Woking to take Lactulose.  Great stuff and safe to take even when pregnant.  I would highly recommend it.  Hope it does the job for you too


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just popped on to see how you were all getting on. 

Jules and Karen really good luck tommorrow hope you both have your ET's and it goes smoothly for you. 

Bendy, well done on your 18 eggs, good luck for your call in the morning. 

Ali,Tash, emma,  good luck          keeping everything crossed for you. 

Wildacts really sorry to hear you didnt get any answers. It must be so hard to go thru what youve been thru and not to be given any reasons.  

hi to everyone else sorry if i have missed anyonne out. was there someone else who had ec today?

Luc


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Luc, 12 weeks and 1 day eh!  Can't believe it has gone so quickly.  Are you having a nuchal scan sometime soon?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

I know the first 8 weeks seemed to go so so slow but lately its gone quite quick. My scan is next tues. I had to go to a talk yesterday bout it and sign a consent form. The talk was so so so unprofessional and rubbish its put me off the hospital a bit. I stopped all my drugs except the steroids which im gradually weaning off, so they will stop fri. I cant wait for the scan just so i know everything is ok without the drugs. Cant help but worry still but im not a neurotic mess like i was for the first 8 weeks.

How are you? not long now till you get your frosties back. how many have you got?

Luc


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Luc, I am so pleased for you.  You deserve this so much, I know it's hard but try to enjoy it as much as you can.  I can understand you being nervous about coming off the drugs, they help to keep you strong, don't they?  I'm sure it will be wonderful next week when you see how much you ickle one has grown.  Enjoy and savour every moment  

I'm doing okay thanks, hoping to have ET just after Easter if all goes to plan.  I'm beginning to realise that it doesn't matter if it's a fresh or frozen cycle, they each have different challenges


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just off to watch the Urika Johnson - am I addicted to sex programme.  Should be interesting  

Karen, get well soon honey and hope you get some good news tomorrow 

Good luck to Jules and Bendy for the morning


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks hun, 

I really hope all goes well for you. Enjoy the sex programme. Im watching the thing on the contaversial tx for obesity in america, on the other side. 

Bye luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

Karen and Jules     for tomorrow

Bendy-Good luck for the call tomorrow   

Luc-Cant wait to hear about your scan well done for reaching 12wks  

Minow  

Beanie-Ahhh thats the drugs doing that to you isnt it, were all here for you and all this tx will be worth while for u


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

for Beanie 

Emma how many days rest are you having this time?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Same as always a week   what are you going to be doing


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma  

Night night all

Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

A week and im going to be good and stay in as normally i sneak out a few days after!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Stay in if you go sneaking out i will lock all your doors    it is boring and horrible but it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning

Karen and Jules for today     

Bendy for today as well     

KT, hope the headache is easing

Luc, can't wait to hear that little bubba has grown big and strong...well done you

Mupo/Pupo girls....how are we are today?

Ladies that lunch....hope you have fun

Hello everyone else...can't stop to do any more personals at the mo as got morning jab to do.....back later

lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!! 

Wakey wakey rise and shine 

Minow hope the jab goes ok 

Kare hope your feeling brighter 

Luc good luck with your scan today 

Wont be able to go to the meet today- can hear Emma laughing as i write this  saying I knew she wouldn't But my tummy  is still a bit tender so I'm going to laze in front if the telly 

MUPO -all you ladies  

Tummy is doing somersaults about this call


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Ahh, Bendy, I know it's nerve-racking but you had a bumper crop of eggs and I'm sure that you'll have a good result this morning too.  

Karen, hope you are feeling better this morning and good luck with your scan.

Jules, good luck with your ET  

MUPOs, hope you are all resting up and getting aquainted with your little ones  

Well that sex addict programme was crap so we ended up watching the half ton hospital on ITV.  Put me right off eating my big bag of crisps  

Gorgeous day today, shame that some of us have to work  

Have fun all you ladies that lunch.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanie - i watched a of that as well...was very sad as they just couldnt stop eating......that poor mans leg- didnt watch it to  the end, did he loose weeght or did they have to chop it off  

Does look like a lovely day but i bet its  

Just got my call.....one didnt fertilise, lost a few over night and we are left with 11- thank god for that!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning Bendy and Beanie

Bendy - Not surprised your tummy is still a trifle sore - with such a bumper crop of eggies I'm sure the call will be fine this morning     - Ok so you've just posted....well 11 is a fab number...yay, well done you!

Beanie - pants that you have to work....well I do too, but not till later. lol at you being put off your crisps  

I didn't watch the programme but I like the idea (well this is what it sounded like) that if he didn't loose weight any other way he had to have his leg chopped off - how much weight would you loose that way....what does a leg weigh? - have I not got that right?!  
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

Bendy- not to worry  I know how tender you can be after egg collection. I think I had the same number as you the first time and I was in agony so no worries. maybe we'll see you in your 2ww or after your result or something  I hope you gt a nice phone call soon as well

Jules- Good luck for today. Do let us know how you get on

Karen- How are you feeling? Better I hope  hopefully you will be able to have transfer today.  thinking positive for you anyway hun xx

Ali/NVH Wildcat see you later 

Emma hows the waiting going? If there is any good news from Jules, Karen, Bendy and we have already gone for lunch , will you text and let us know whts happening? xxx

Just done a sesh on the trampoline and I'm knackered now. Had my brekkie and will go and have a shower and get dressed now. Catch you later x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Bendy, well done, 11 is fab news and now you will have some for the freezer.  You may have already said but are you having ET tomorrow?  You can relax now that you've had the call but make sure you rest up  

You're right, that programme was very sad - I just couldn't believe what some people were doing to their bodies though.  It really is an illness isn't it?!  I had to look away when they showed that guys leg, it was gross.  He was told that he would have to have it amputated if he didn't loose any more weight.  As he girlfriend was still sneaking out to get him take-aways, I assume he would have had to have it removed.

Minow, it was really sad, this guy had a problem with the drainage in his leg and had a growth on it that weighed (I think) 5 stone!

Morning Sho, well done for getting on your trampoline.  Now you can enjoy lunch and not feel guilty.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

They will call me later as they dont know when they can fit me in just yet


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooh Bendy- must have missed the last bit of your post  Sorry hun

 11 is great. Really pleased for you. Are you in today or Friday for transfer?  I'm confused now. you had collection yesterday didn't you? It was Karen on Monday wasn't it. anyway, well done honey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Beanie - I'm sorry...I'm sure it was very sad and I didn't mean to make light of it...it was just the way Bendy put it...having not see the programme it did sound like it was a novel way to loose weight. Lop off odd limbs and bring your BMI down.
Sorry if I offended anyone.
Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Sho-No probs have fun  

Bendy-Well done honey   now try to relax  

Beanie-Dont worry honey i will be here as im still in bed  

Minow-Arent you going to lunch with everyone  

Jules and Karen-


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhh Minow, you haven't offended honest.    You're right, it could become quite a novel way to lose weight and I'm sure something that has been thought of in the States  

Glad to hear that you're still in bed Emma.  Is your DF still at home with you or has he gone back to work now?

Bendy, well I hope you hear from the clinic again soon.  

Pots, good luck for you appointment today.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Bendy - 11 is great! Aren't you glad they call you early in the morning and not make you wait all day!

Sho/Ali/Nvh - see you later!

Karen, I hope you are feeling better today

I'm off to get ready now, good luck to anyone who is at Woking today!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-He went back to work yesterday   peace and quiet at LAST   has your a/f come yet  

Wildcat-Have fun


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Em's- sorry I missed your call last night, I wasnt ignoring you honest!!  

Karen- I have everything crossed for you hun, I hope your scan has gone well   

Bendy- well done matey, 11 thats great news    rest up and relax!!

Minow-   I wanted to watch that programme, but I had an evening on the phone!   you ok today??

Jules- good luck for ET hope the blobs have been busy   

Tash & Em's Im sorry for taking the p**s out of you both for being dramatic after et, I believe you both now after hearing it from Karen   Im ashamed of myself!!   sorry 

Hi to Ali, Beanie, Caro, Sho, Elly, Barney, Pots, KT, Luc, Kerry, Alisha and everyone

Have fun at lunch today ladies, Ive got tons to do! at least the sun is out!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-           what are you doing today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-     for your appt today


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think you guys are so cute calling each other and stuff


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good Luck Pots     tell all later please!!  

Bendy- Emma cute "I dont think so!"  send me your email and we can natter on msn too!! we can swap easter cards & craft ideas!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shut it Bendy    i did invite you to chat on msn  

Gill


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not lunching today...well i will lunch but have big afternoon of work ahead so can't meet up  

Bendy - I hope they can fit you in ok, not as if you are an odd shape is it....I mean I'm sure they can find a corner to fit you in....Can you tell I'm in one of those moods today?! Seriously though, I hope they ring back really soon and all is ok.

Gill - don't work too hard today will you....try and enjoy the sun a bit at least!

Loosing the plot as to who's doing what when and it's got to be time for breakfast now so back later.
Mx


ps the thought of you all in craft corner making cards and easter thingies


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey u your msn thing is hiding behind yur online thing- i have tried!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Will pm you


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules - I hope your embies were looking good an ET went ahead.

Ladies who are lunching today - have a lovely time. Wish I could be there to meet you but here at nasty old work instead.

Karen - hope you are doing better today and hope ET can go ahead.

Bendy - Grats on the 11 fertilised!

Beanie - grrr to AF. Hope she arrives today. Try not to feel bad about your cycle because of it. It will all come good I'm sure.

Kate - thanks for the list and hope your migraine goes soon. Must be hard without being able to take drugs.

Pots - good luck for your appt.

Hello to everyone else. Not so many personals today as I have to get on with some work - how very annoying.

I went to see Beth the Acu yesterday (was planning on seeing Dr J but he is away for my planned ET days). Very relieved as she didn't hurt at all. I've had mixed responses with Acu before and some Acu's have made me cry they hurt so much.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Bendy - well done on 11 embies, great news hun and hopefully you can chill a bit and don't forget to keep drinking.  Don't worry about not coming, I didnt think you was anyway  

Karen & Jules - good luck today, hope you get your precious embies onboard today   

Gill - i'll forgive you for calling me a drama queen, only cause its you though  

Emma - enjoy your macoroni cheese today if thats whats on the menu.  We'll miss you at our meet today  

Ali/Sho/Elly - see ya later...better get my skates on otherwise i'm gonna be late  

Caro - did beth talk you to death  

Beannie - hope af arrives today  

Luc - Hope your weight stables once you stop the drugs and i'm sure everything will be fine otherwise they wouldn't stop them. Good luck with that scan  

Minow - no worries about lunch, we know your a busy bee these days

Sho - well done you getting on that trampolene first thing this morning.  

I wonder if its cold outside    

Hello to everyone else...

Right sorry if I have missed anyone, but have to dash....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yeh - Pots good luck today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-     love you


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Just a quick post from me as I am under orders to Rest - well I am now PUPO!!!

Mr C said I was the subject of much debate as my scan this morning still showed some fluid around my pelvis, so debating whether we should go ahead. I am feeling loads better than I was on Monday and said I had been drinking 3 litres of water and he agreed that we able to go ahead, obviously understanding the risks of OHSS. There was no discussion that 2 could be put back coz of the increased risk of OHSS with rising pregnancy hormones that could obviously be twice as bad with 2.

The embrologist said that 1 was a super blast. In fact she said it was beautiful and one of the best she had ever seen. I could of cried on the spot as I was so happy. DH took a photo on his phone, it is a bit of a crap piccie but if he can clean it up I will let you see. They will call later to say if any of the other blasts were suitable for freezing but not sure yet.

I am under strict instuctions to drink tonnes and do nothing - so I am back in bed.
I have a scan booked on Monday so they can just keep an eye on things.  The nurses were all so nice, and said to call at any time if I felt unwell at all, so I really feel well looked after.
I am feeling   and only have 12 days to wait till test day - 2nd April.

Bendy - 11 is a good number so well done you. Are you going in tomorrow or Friday for E/T?
Karen - I hope that you are ok and that you were well enough for E/T today.

Have fun you ladies doing lunch!!

Sorry for a quick post but I will catch up properly soon.

Jules


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done Jules- lovely that you get to test on 12 days time!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Well done lady, bet your happy    hope you have some for the freezer for siblings  


Karen


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great news Jules, well done and glad to hear that they are looking after you well.
Rest up and take care  

Emma, I hope your DF has made you a packed lunch today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-No he hasnt   im making macaroni


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tash - she sure did. She's not exactly shy and retiring is she!

Jules - great news on your trasnferred blast. Sounds very promising. Glad you are feeling a little better and WN are taking good care of you. Take it super easy.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

got to dash as I have a hot date  But just wanted to say how pleased I am for you Jules. Brilliant news and I am so hoping this is the one for you   Can I ask, how many embryos you were left with in the end compared to your original number of eggs/embryos? Only asking as I am in two minds about blast myself. Mr r said I can if I have enough. Hope you don't mind me asking. Well done again. 

See you later ladies xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Sho   dont choke on your lunches


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait for all the BFP's to start posting....  Woking seems so busy!'s

Well Mum is better and now thankfully I'm back in the UK. I missed my husband so much and now we look forward to our first Appointment next month. 

I do need your advice on something.....

We've had 3 SA's after hubby's vasectomy reversal. Doctors kept saying try for 6 months then if nothing come back..... Well obviously we never got pregnant.  I'm 99% sure he has anti-bodies. He hasn't been tested for that yet.     NOW....When I made Woking appoint they said  we could do the SA after our first appointment.    BUT SHOULDN"T THEY DO IT BEFOREHAND SO WE CAN DISCUSS OUR COMPLETE SITUATION AT OUR APPOINTMENT?  WOULD I BE OUT OF LINE TO INSIST ON IT GETTING DONE BEFOREHAND?  WHAT DO YOU GALS THINK??   

Thanks for any feedback ! 

Good Luck to all the PUPO'S  ....................your so lucky.....hope i get there someday.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done Jules, I hope that OHSS stays away and that this is a good sign for a much deserved BFP!!

I'm off now or I will be late!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babydreams-Tash is the best person to speak to as her d/h had a reversal


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Babydreams, glad your mum is much better now - bet it was hard being away for your DH though.  

I think you're right about the SA as I would have thought they would do it before your appointment.  I can't remember what happened when we first started at Woking but I know when I was at the clinic in London my DH had to do his bit first and they analysed it straight away so we did it all at the same appointment.  I'm sure one of the lovely ladies here will know what happens at Woking as I'm the one who can't remember anything at the moment


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Babydreams - I actually thought Woking always had your DH/DP tested before 1st appt. We were automatically sent through an appt for DH to do a test 2 weeks before our 1st appt with Mr C. I'm really surprised you have not been. I think I would indeed check to see if you can do this. I was told WN automatically check for antibodies in a SA although I couldn't see anywhere on the results that confirmed this (they just told me there was not an issue with antibodies).


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a nice lunch out ladies!

Going for a bath chat laters


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Off to watch Dallas


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Jules, that sounds very promising     well done you!

Babydreams- so glad you Mum is better, bet you were excited to be back with your man   I think you should ask to do SA beforehand hun, although saying that my dh count varied so much it usually depends on how they get on on the day! but if your concerned about antibodies, I would go for it!!  

Sho-Mr R said what!!!  we have asked him to take our frosties to blasts on both cycles and he always said no, why has he make an exception in your case I know Jules situation was different and Luc insisted with Mr C (who appears) to me to be a little more flexible to me, but it really p***es me off that we get conflicting advise & opinions, if he is prepared to do it for some people then he should be prepared to do it for everyone!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Jules, well done my love.....fantastic embie.....now sticky sticky sticky thoughts!

Babydreams, glad your mum is better. Bet you did miss DH. Sorry can't help on the question front.

Back to work I guess...only a quick wee break and thought I'd pop in and have a quick shoofty to see if anyone had any news.

Mx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the Advice


I am going to call Woking and be a "little" pushy. We really need to know if his count is good and if any Antibodies exist.  That will change the whole course of IVF for us!  And I really want to know everything after leaving our appointment. 

have a great day everyone


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma enjoy Dallas   

Babydreams- your right you should have it done before hand so you can discuss it because the quality of dp sperm will reallly decide on what treatment you are having- give them a call!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy great news on your call 11 embies is wonderful

Jules so glad to hear you are PUPO    well done you and with a blast too that is fantastic role on the next 12 days and really hoping it brings you a BFP as we are all on a real big role this year.

Babydreams glad to hear Mum is better, my hubby also had his SA before our first apt hope that helps.

Have a wonderful lunch you guys that are lunching.

Beanie how is DR going not long til stimms now hun

How you doing Emma thought about testing yet??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Any news on Karen anyone??


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Bendy - brilliant new on your 11 embies, I am so pleased for you.  Good luck for ET tomorrow    

Jules - I am so relieved everything went okay for you today and that your precious enbie is on board where it belongs  

Have only skim read so will do the rest of the personnals in a bit but just wanted to updated you.  Unfortunately it is not good news - I have a lot of fluid and blood in my ovaries so they have decided to abandon this cycle  .  I am obviously gutted at the moment but the nurses were lovely and assure me in my circumstances, I have a very good chance with a FET, hopefully next month.  I have to call back after 2 to see how many embies they were able to freeze but Mr R said he had a look and they were looking good and is hopeful that we should get about 8 top quality ones to freeze.

I know I should be grateful that it was abandoned after EC rather than before, but I'm just really disppointed to have got this far only for this to happen.  I know it's not logical, but I feel angry with myself.  I am still in a lot of pain too which doesn't help - I'm sure once tha eases I will start to feel a bit more positive.

Thank you for all your support - you've all been fantastic


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Karen sorry to hear that hun, you must be very disappointed, i would be too......but you sound like you  have some lovely embies that can be frozen so this cycle hasn't been  a waste of time.  Next month  will come before you know it will   

Hope you feel more comfortable soon you poor thing

Take care   

B.x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Karen I am absolutely gutted for you   Im sure you will get some lovely frosties and your much deserved bfp on your FET   but to get to this far and then have to abandon is sh*tty to say the least!!  your health is more important atm hun! I bet you are sad   and angry   although it certainly wasnt anything you could possibly have done sweetie! Chin up we are all here for you both     rest up and hope you feel better soon


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Karen.  I can so relate to how you are feeling but it hasn't all be in vain as you have some lovely embryos to freeze.  I know it's so hard now but once you are feeling better, you'll realise that it was definitely for the best and that your health is far more important. 

Take care and I really hope the pain eases up soon.  

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gilly - you always say such lovely things


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Karen. Please don't be angry at yourself - there is nothing you could have done. I really hope that next month's FET works out for you. Take care of yourself hun.
Caro


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Karen...I'm so sorry to hear your news.  But at least you have made it this far and have embies to freeze.    Those are big milestones in themselves.   Hope you get feeling better so you can look forward to FET.    Get lots of rest!


I called Woking and they aren't in a hurry for SA results since we are doing the egg donor route.   It's more involved with appointments and counseling so they figure they will grab a sample during that time.  There is a long wait also for the extra bloodworks I have to have done.  But I would just like to know for sure if he has the antibodies. Back to being PATIENT i guess!    It's getting harder to do...... 

I have been thinking how cool it is when you get that phone call about how many embryo's you have.  It's like ............wow................we have 11 babies?  Strange thought!   Sure hope we can get that far.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen my love, I am so sorry to hear your news. I pray that your little embies have a good chill out in the freezer whilst their mummy gets better and then you can give them a really good home soon. Mind you, tell them to watch out for Emma's and Tash's or they'll get no rest in there with that lot chatting away!
Take care my love.
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt hows your head?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendybop loose the "Gilly" or I wont be saying nice things   I bet Emma put you up yo calling me Gilly huh! 

Karen- you ok??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Really sorry honey   you must be so   why couldnt they have done the same as jules and re scanned you   maybe try asking them when they call you this arvo and see if they can take them to blast   although your condition maybe worse than Jules   dont worry mine and Tash's embies will keep them entertained for you  

Gilly-How you getting on with your car  

Minow  

Well just watched some Dallas and had a shower and made Macaroni cheese and it was yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's-dallas   classy!!  I have done dh's boring quotes an dropped all the blurb to his accountant! cleaned the house am just doing my face! then off to Tesco's, then I will drop the car down they couldnt come and get it!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-What a busy day and you have done the housework   dont kill yourself honey   come and do mine if you like i will pay you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma "On yer "


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh please mum, i cant do it


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Karen - I am so sorry that they have cancelled your E/T
I can understand how disappointed you are, but please don't be angry with yourself. I am really hoping that your call this afternoon confirms that all those 8 quality embies are able to be frozen, and will be waiting patiently for their mummy to feel better before transfer.

Mr C told me this morning that there are a couple of Mr R's ladies in hospital at the moment with OHSS who are very poorly and he did mention intensive care, so he really has your interest at heart if you are at high risk.  I have felt crappy enough, so I dread to think how you are feeling if your symptoms are worse. Keep drinking the water, and you are in my thoughts. Get well soon.

Sho - to answer your question, I had 20 eggs of which 17 fertilised. As it was a good number they froze 7 straight away. Obviously at this time we didn't know that we would be going to blast and were planning a 3 day transfer. On Monday 9 of them were good quality with one straggler. This morning there was 1 extra good blast that we had transfered, and I have just had a call to say that they have managed to freeze another 4. (2 slightly better quality than the others) I hope this answer your question? 

I am bored of sitting in bed. DH is at work so he left me a little picnic hamper by the bed so I didn't have to go anywhere but I have scoffed that now, and I could murder a cuppa .... oh well I will just have to stick to more water!

Minow - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Is anyone else in?
Bendy - I hope you are resting.
Emma - Dallas  . I am catching up on all the stuff I have stored on the box and not yet watched. Just watched Life on Mars, and think it is time for a bit of desperate housewives.
Babydreams - I know being patient is hard, but stick with it  
KT & Gill - Hope you are well.

Thanks again for all your kind thoughts this week. You are all great  

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen I am so sorry sweetheart but as the rest of the gang have said it is better to have it abandoned here than before EC or even to waste a coupld of embies and have they transfered not to survive if you are not well enough to look after them.

Take care of yourself sweetheart and drink loads and loads of water and I wish you a really speedy recovery and hopefully FET next month.  

Bendy I am feeling a lot better todat thanks however have to keep wearing my glasses all the time otherwise it gets a lot worse but hopefully it is on the mend

Tash you mentioning someone at work whos Migraines stopped when pg thats what I thought until the weekend I blaim the midwife as when I saw her on friday she asked about them and said oh thats strange most women suffer with them more when pregnant not less as I hadnt had any since Xmas but then got the killer one at the weekend lets hope this is my lot as I hate complaining as I feel that is all I have done since being pg and I want to enjoy every moment of this as it is going to be my only time and I am so grateful to have got this far.

How are all you other PUPO's doing

By the way what is MUPO I missed that with my catching up?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Kate, glad you are feeling better today.  

I can't remember who came up with it but MUPO is Mummy Until Proved Overwise!  Ali thought it sounded much nicer than PUPO.

Hope those headaches stay away


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Beanie Mupo sounds good but it also sounds like a bit of a muppet so maybe that could be our theme for next month!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys,

I've just tried to scan through, but there's always so much to read!!! 

*Karen* I'm so sorry that things didn't go as planned, but as many others have said, it's so much better to be safe than sorry with your health. I hope you start feeling better soon. It must be so hard for them to get the balance right as we are all so different. On my first ICSI last year, I only had 5 embryos fertilised out of 7, and none at all to freeze after the 2 they put back. The embryologist wrote on my notes, 'more eggs next time please'. There must be such a fine line between not enough and us becoming ill. That's brilliant that you have about 8 good ones to freeze though, and not that long to wait. Lets hope your BFP is amongst them. (They obviously just wanted a little rest first before starting their 9month journey) lots of love to you xx

*KTx* Thanks for updating the list, it's nice to see where everyone is. It must take you ages to work it all out!!

I'm just over a week into DR now and feeling EXTREMELY fat and bloated, but then I am due on too, so hopefully wont feel as bad soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope to catch up with you soon.

Love Angie x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

shhh angie its Karen not emma


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill5164 said:


> Sho-Mr R said what!!!  we have asked him to take our frosties to blasts on both cycles and he always said no, why has he make an exception in your case I know Jules situation was different and Luc insisted with Mr C (who appears) to me to be a little more flexible to me, but it really p***es me off that we get conflicting advise & opinions, if he is prepared to do it for some people then he should be prepared to do it for everyone!


Gill- our situations are very different. Despite the fact that you are older than me, I am now on my third fresh go. you have only had one fresh go and they don't count your frozen ones. since there is absolutely nothing wrong with me, taking my embryos to blast stage isn't uneccesary. Having said that, as I said, Mr R said it would depend on how many good embryos I have. If I only end up with 2 for example, it wuold be stupid to take them to blast stage knowing that you would more than likely end up with nothing to transfer.

Plus, I don't intend to take my frozen ones to blast stage. I'm having a fresh cycle so it is likely that he said that to you based on your circumstances and not on mine. Maybe the results for taking frozen embryos to blast stage are poor, I don't know. If I'm right both Luc and Jules took their embryos to blast from fresh as I may do, not frozen.

If you really feel strongly about it discuss it with him again. I found him to be very flexible and open to discuss anything with me as I say including steroids, heparin, asprin, assisted hatching, blasts etc. Maybe appraoch the subject as a discussion rather than maybe being as you say "p*ssed off" and see if he is more open to it especially as you now have had tests with Mr S and have been prescribed drugs for something. At the end of the day its your money and if you don't like the way you are being handled leave. I did. But as I say, I came away feeling very positive from our last consultation and the discussion we had.

Karen- sorry things have not gone as planned  your health does come first. I think I would be tempted to ask (as Emma said) to see if you can go in on Friday for transfer although it does sound as if your condition is quite bad, perhaps they don't want to risk it. with good quality frozen ones though. Your chances are great so chin up  I know you must feel down, but you'll have those embryos in there before you know it x

Jules- thanks for that. It seems then you got blasts from about half of your embryos then (taking out the ones you froze earlier) that is really good stats. Most people end up with nothing to transfer. Thats one of the risks with the proceedure.

Emma- hope you enjoyed your pasta 

NVH/Ali/Wildcat- was lovely to see you this afternoon even if the service was slow  Still stuffed. I can't fit my tea in so dh has got to make his own tonight 

Ange- hope the d/regs aren't too bad

hi to Babydreams, caro, monkey, barney, kt, alisha and everyone else I have no doubt missed


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ladies who lunched- glad you all had a lovely time, what did you eat?

Kt glad your headache has gone

Well phoned Woking as they still hadnt called   and ET is on Friday- they think it will be at 7.30 but they may call to change as Mr R is sooo busy 

Cant wait till Friday now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-What did you eat  

Angie-  next time read the posts properly lady   you have done that twice this week   

Jules-Best to be bored than risk anything  

I have noticed how woking seem to be over stimming everyone at the moment, they knew what i was like last time but still put my on the higher does and for longer  

Bendy-Excellent news


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

KTx said:


> shhh angie its Karen not emma


OMG!!!!!! I was reading a post FROM Emma TO Karen and typed the wrong name! 
I've changed it. Thanks KT. LUCKY ESCAPE!!!!! xxxx
Ang x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma,

SOOOOOOOO SORRY hun, it's the drugs!!!!! I know who I mean, but then type someone else that I am thinking about after!!!!! Well that and the many 3am starts at work this week.   

I think I may run off and hide  ........................

Ang xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Just a quick message as I snowed under with pre-holiday work. My to do list seems to be getting longer rather than shorter. Oh well not long now until I am jetting off to the sun.

Jules - congrats on being MUPO - sounds like you have a fantastic blast on board.    Hope the 12 days go quickly for you.

Bendy - great news on your eggs and embies. Good luck for Friday.   

Karen - I am so sorry to hear that they are cancelling  et  but as everyone has said your health has to be first priority. Hope you feel much better soon and I am sure your FET next month will result in a BFP.

Hope Sho, Wildcat, NVH and Ali had a lovely lunch and a good gossip.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all those having scans in next couple of days. 

I am looking forward to seeing all the BFPs when I get back from holiday in mid April!

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What drug is Menotrophin?  

Had an invoice for it and not sure what it is. Thought i had Menoupur, Buresilin, pregnayl cyclogest or however its spelt...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma- me and Ali had a punarni, Wildcat had steak and Tah had her own fussy no carb concoction  Then Wildcat forced us to have pudding. I had ginger sponge, ali and Wildcat had treacle tart and NVH had a whole plate full of ice cream and sorbet 

It was yummy. Nice coffee as well, but the bloke took ages to bring it. It was a bit cold for Ali as well, but I find my coffee is usually luke warm at Starbucks as well so...

Bendy- Gald everything is all systems go for Friday then.  Hopefully those embryos will be nice and big by then.

Monkey- not long til your holiday now.

Ange- don't run off. Its so busy it is really hard to keep up with what everyone is doing and what stage they are at. 

KT- by the way, I don't know where you have put me on the list but I start d/regs on Friday. not tomorrow as my ticker says  Hope you are feeling a bit better by the way.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I was thinking that too Em


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- it might be that menopur is a menotrophin in the same way as suprecur is buserlilin. same drug, different name if you catch my drift. I would ring up and ask anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pigs


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

sho28 said:


> Ange- don't run off. Its so busy it is really hard to keep up with what everyone is doing and what stage they are at.


Hi Sho, I can't even use that as an excuse, as I knew who I meant, I just didn't coordinate my brain and my fingers. Just down to being knackered I think!! 

Ang xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Eating all that pudding


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah but I'm stuffed now and can't cook the dinner   Dh is making his own. this should be interesting


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah Ange, don't worry about it hun. You've got a lot on your mind I gues with all the treatment and everything. Buserilin is probably playing with your head. Remember Emma put the cheese in the cupboard and her keys int he bin or something like that  don't worry about it 

how long are you d/regging for? if you don't mind me asking. I;'m just wondering how many people are having to d/reg longer now that WN is so busy


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

sho28 said:


> Ah Ange, don't worry about it hun. You've got a lot on your mind I gues with all the treatment and everything. Buserilin is probably playing with your head. Remember Emma put the cheese in the cupboard and her keys int he bin or something like that  don't worry about it
> 
> how long are you d/regging for? if you don't mind me asking. I;'m just wondering how many people are having to d/reg longer now that WN is so busy


I'm DR from 14th-29th March (which is 3days more than I did last time, I think). I don't know if that is more or less than the norm' though.

Ang xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma, I just thought,

You must read the 'Easter Bunny' thread if you know I have done that twice this week now!! lol (are you stalking me?!!   )
Mind you, last time I wished a nice loan of money to someone from an aunt that had kindly given it to her  Although it wasn't her!!   so was quite funny.

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Good day   have a nice time  

Angie-   dont worry honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange- 14 days is the norm, but Emma, NVH and KT have had longer. I have got 19 days as well. Not bothered, was just curious. Looks like you've only got 15 days which is only one day more. Caroline said if I felt awful and I had finished bleeding then they might be able to juggle it, but I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Karen - I'm so sorry hun to hear your news. You must be feeling gutted, but please don't let that be anger at yourself as it's not your fault. Things happen sometimes that are beyond our control and as much as it makes you feel mad and frustrated being angry at yourself won't change anything.  

Monkey - 4 days till  you go on holiday - can I come

Sho/Nvh/Ali - had a great time at lunch, the food was lovely - even if a little slow! 

Angie - Hope AF arrives soon!

Jules - stay in bed lady! You will have to wait for a cuppa!

Kt - I hope your headache eases off, it's horrible when you can't shift it.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho, I'm not sure, but isn't it also related a bit to how long your cycle is normally? Mind you, I suppose not as they are taking control anyway. I found last time (and this one so far) that I was ok, apart from a couple of days just before AF where I felt very on edge and stressed (which is right now by the way ) and a quite bloated, but apart from that, it was better than I had expected. I hope they sort you out and shorten it a bit if they can and if that benefits.

Ang xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89008.0


----------

